# Peavey Bandit 112



## Initiator ov Chaos 11

Just looking for some opinions of this amp. Heard lots about it. Never have played one. Basically I am looking for a good solid state amp to use as a backup for my Blackstar 40 watt tube combo. This amp seems to have all the features I need. 80 watts so plenty loud enough. Clean and overdrive channels which is all I need. And effects loop  So its everything I need in an amp as far as the features, but I need to know about tone and quality. I am a sucker for great guitar tone. Very picky. Especially of my overdrive sounds. I play mostly heavy metal. Think Judas Priest. Painkiller particularly and I dont want to hear about the Marhsall JCM 800s. If I had the money I would have one.


----------



## DirtySteve

I had a '99 Sheffeild Silver Stripe. I believe that was the last of the USA made ones if that matters to you, but I'm not positive. They're built like a freakin' tank and are pretty versatile. I ran mine mostly on the clean channel with a metal muff out front so I can't comment much on the dirt channel but I got (imo) great metal tones. 

Love Painkiller!...my favorite priest album.


----------



## Initiator ov Chaos 11

Hell yeah man. I try to stay away from distortion pedals usually. How does the overdrive channel sound itself?


----------



## Initiator ov Chaos 11

Ooops lol. Sorry man missed what you said about no comments on the overdrive channel. Been staring at this computer all fucking morning and slept in the car last night so I feel a little off.


----------



## zachman

Initiator ov Chaos 11 said:


> Just looking for some opinions of this amp. Heard lots about it. Never have played one. Basically I am looking for a good solid state amp to use as a backup for my Blackstar 40 watt tube combo. This amp seems to have all the features I need. 80 watts so plenty loud enough. Clean and overdrive channels which is all I need. And effects loop  So its everything I need in an amp as far as the features, but I need to know about tone and quality. I am a sucker for great guitar tone. Very picky. Especially of my overdrive sounds. I play mostly heavy metal. Think Judas Priest. Painkiller particularly and I dont want to hear about the Marhsall JCM 800s. If I had the money I would have one.



Wrong tool, imo-- for what you're describing as the goal. I'd rather use a Roland Cube 80xl. WAY better gain channel, and w/ looper, and effects built in.


----------



## diesect20022000

yeah the banditt (112 scorpion equipped) model's more of a brutal metal amp.

i still say get a mosfet lead. that will do all your tones and cheap.


----------



## Beezerk

Initiator ov Chaos 11 said:


> Ooops lol. Sorry man missed what you said about no comments on the overdrive channel. Been staring at this computer all fucking morning and slept in the car last night so I feel a little off.



PMSL
Legend 
Myrtle Point sounds like one crazy town heh heh.


----------



## Initiator ov Chaos 11

Im not a huge fan of modeling amps or any built in effects.


----------



## zachman

Initiator ov Chaos 11 said:


> Im not a huge fan of modeling amps or any built in effects.



Then I guess you better start saving some $$$


----------



## Strateuphoria

DirtySteve said:


> I had a '99 Sheffeild Silver Stripe. I believe that was the last of the USA made ones if that matters to you, but I'm not positive. They're built like a freakin' tank and are pretty versatile. I ran mine mostly on the clean channel with a metal muff out front so I can't comment much on the dirt channel but I got (imo) great metal tones.
> 
> Love Painkiller!...my favorite priest album.



I had one of the old ugly blue stripe with alluminium strips USA made 112 those ones where better, great cleans the gain channel, was kinda hard to dial in right.. you could boost it for metal.


----------



## DirtySteve

I remember reading before that the older ones were the better sounding ones so I did a little search and found this on the Peavey forum. I was wrong about mine being the last of the USA ones, looks like they were made in the USA until 2004. I had no idea there were so different ones...

"***History and Timeline of the Peavey Bandit***

The Bandit

(1980) The very first Bandit was only made for one year. As subsequent versions became available, the original Bandit came to be known as the "Gunsmoke Bandit" because the font used to silkscreen the logo on the front of the amp resembled the font used in the opening credits of the popular 60's television show, Gunsmoke. The Gunsmoke Bandit was made in Meridian Mississippi USA and had a power rating of 50 watts RMS. It came equipped from the factory with a 12" guitar speaker made for Peavey by Eminence.


Solo Series Bandit

(1981-1983) The Solo Series Bandit soon followed the Gunsmoke Bandit and incorporated a variety of improvements, most notably a much improved sound. The Solo Series Bandit was made in Meridian MS USA and came equipped with Peavey's proprietary guitar speaker, the Scorpion.


Solo Series Bandit 65

(1983-1987) With the Solo Series Bandit 65, large improvements in tone compared to the previous version were again realized and the power rating was increased to 65 watts RMS. The Bandit 65 was made in Meridian MS USA and came equipped with Peavey's proprietary guitar speaker, the Scorpion.


Solo Series Bandit 75

(1987-1989) The Solo Series Bandit 75 saw the power increase by 10 watts to 75 watts RMS and a Bright Switch was added. The Bandit 75 was made in Meridian MS USA and came equipped with Peavey's proprietary guitar speaker, the Scorpion.


Solo Series Bandit 112

(1989-1995) The Solo Series Bandit 112 introduced many new features, the most notable being an increase in power to 80 watts RMS and a choice between Peavey's Scorpion speaker and Peavey's newly introduced Sheffield speaker. Many of the innovations that would later be branded as "Transtube" were included in the Solo Series Bandit 112, but the name "Transtube" had not been adopted yet. There have been several different versions of the Solo Series Bandit 112 but they all share the same manual and the same control layout. One of the more popular variations is known as the "Teal Stripe" or "Blue Stripe" Bandit due to a blue horizontal stripe below the control panel. The Solo Series Bandit 112 was made in Meridian MS USA.

Transtube Series Bandit 112

(1995-1999) The Transtube Series Bandit 112 formally introduced Peavey's proprietary "Transtube" technology that allows a solid state amplifier to perform more like a vacuum tube amplifier. Central to the Transtube concept is a patented "power brake" that allows the user to control the amount of power required for dynamic range compression from the power amp, from 100% all the way down to 10%, thus enabling the amplifier to acheive power amp compression without running at full volume. The Transtube Series Bandit 112 was made in Meridian MS USA and came stock with the Sheffield 1230 speaker. Notably, it was also the first Bandit to have an external speaker jack, allowing external speakers to be run instead of or in parallel with the internal speaker. Running into 8 ohms, power is still 80 watts RMS, but running into 4 ohms (the equivalent of using the internal 8 ohm speaker together with an 8 ohm extension speaker) the power is increased to 100 watts RMS. Due to the horizontal strip of chrome underneath the controls, this version is commonly referred to as the "Silver Stripe" Bandit, but due to the black color and square shape, it is sometimes called the "Blackbox" Bandit (not to be confused with "Blackface", which refers to F*nder products and/or performances in the style of Al Jolson...)


Transtube Series II Bandit 112 Made in USA

(2000-2004) With the Transtube Series II, the metal corners and input jacks that had been standard on all Peavey Bandits up until this time were replaced by plastic corners and plastic jacks. Due to a color scheme incorporating a red stripe across the front of the amplifier, many people refer to the Transtube Series II Bandit as the "Redstripe Bandit". During this time Peavey attempted to adopt a new company logo, and moved away from their traditional "pointy" logo. The new logo came to be known as the "Block Logo". The Block Logo was only used for a limited period of time, and the Block Logo Redstripe Bandits represent the last Peavey Bandits to be made in the USA.


Transtube Series II Bandit 112 Made in China

(2004-2005) This amp is cosmetically nearly identical to the USA version, so it is also referred to as "Redstripe Bandit", but there are several differences between the US built Redstripes and the Chinese ones. First, the Chinese version says, "Designed in the USA" on the front, while the actual USA version says "Designed and Made in the USA". Second, the speaker in the Chinese version is either unlabelled, or is labelled "Blue Marvel", a Peavey code for speakers made outside of Peavey and then rebranded as Peavey. All of the USA Redstripe Bandits shipped from the factory with US made Sheffield 1230 speakers. Another obvious difference is that all Chinese Redstripe Bandits have the "pointy logo", while most - but not all - of the USA Redstripe Bandits shipped with Block Logos.

Peavey Bandit with Transtube Technology

(2006-current) The current version of the Bandit is made in China. It is the first Bandit to incorporate a "simulated output" for recording purposes. This simulated output runs independently of the amp's internal speaker, allowing silent recording. The simulated output can also be used instead of or in addition to a traditional microphone. In this version the spring reverb has been replaced by a digital reverb circuit, and the 10% to 100% T. Dynamics knob is replaced by a 3-way switch, allowing operation at 25%, 50%, and 100% power. Metal corners are reintroduced, but the footswitch is no longer included with the amp and must be purchased separately."


----------



## zachman

DirtySteve said:


> I remember reading before that the older ones were the better sounding ones so I did a little search and found this on the Peavey forum. I was wrong about mine being the last of the USA ones, looks like they were made in the USA until 2004. I had no idea there were so different ones...
> 
> "***History and Timeline of the Peavey Bandit***
> 
> The Bandit
> 
> (1980) The very first Bandit was only made for one year. As subsequent versions became available, the original Bandit came to be known as the "Gunsmoke Bandit" because the font used to silkscreen the logo on the front of the amp resembled the font used in the opening credits of the popular 60's television show, Gunsmoke. The Gunsmoke Bandit was made in Meridian Mississippi USA and had a power rating of 50 watts RMS. It came equipped from the factory with a 12" guitar speaker made for Peavey by Eminence.
> 
> 
> Solo Series Bandit
> 
> (1981-1983) The Solo Series Bandit soon followed the Gunsmoke Bandit and incorporated a variety of improvements, most notably a much improved sound. The Solo Series Bandit was made in Meridian MS USA and came equipped with Peavey's proprietary guitar speaker, the Scorpion.
> 
> 
> Solo Series Bandit 65
> 
> (1983-1987) With the Solo Series Bandit 65, large improvements in tone compared to the previous version were again realized and the power rating was increased to 65 watts RMS. The Bandit 65 was made in Meridian MS USA and came equipped with Peavey's proprietary guitar speaker, the Scorpion.
> 
> 
> Solo Series Bandit 75
> 
> (1987-1989) The Solo Series Bandit 75 saw the power increase by 10 watts to 75 watts RMS and a Bright Switch was added. The Bandit 75 was made in Meridian MS USA and came equipped with Peavey's proprietary guitar speaker, the Scorpion.
> 
> 
> Solo Series Bandit 112
> 
> (1989-1995) The Solo Series Bandit 112 introduced many new features, the most notable being an increase in power to 80 watts RMS and a choice between Peavey's Scorpion speaker and Peavey's newly introduced Sheffield speaker. Many of the innovations that would later be branded as "Transtube" were included in the Solo Series Bandit 112, but the name "Transtube" had not been adopted yet. There have been several different versions of the Solo Series Bandit 112 but they all share the same manual and the same control layout. One of the more popular variations is known as the "Teal Stripe" or "Blue Stripe" Bandit due to a blue horizontal stripe below the control panel. The Solo Series Bandit 112 was made in Meridian MS USA.
> 
> Transtube Series Bandit 112
> 
> (1995-1999) The Transtube Series Bandit 112 formally introduced Peavey's proprietary "Transtube" technology that allows a solid state amplifier to perform more like a vacuum tube amplifier. Central to the Transtube concept is a patented "power brake" that allows the user to control the amount of power required for dynamic range compression from the power amp, from 100% all the way down to 10%, thus enabling the amplifier to acheive power amp compression without running at full volume. The Transtube Series Bandit 112 was made in Meridian MS USA and came stock with the Sheffield 1230 speaker. Notably, it was also the first Bandit to have an external speaker jack, allowing external speakers to be run instead of or in parallel with the internal speaker. Running into 8 ohms, power is still 80 watts RMS, but running into 4 ohms (the equivalent of using the internal 8 ohm speaker together with an 8 ohm extension speaker) the power is increased to 100 watts RMS. Due to the horizontal strip of chrome underneath the controls, this version is commonly referred to as the "Silver Stripe" Bandit, but due to the black color and square shape, it is sometimes called the "Blackbox" Bandit (not to be confused with "Blackface", which refers to F*nder products and/or performances in the style of Al Jolson...)
> 
> 
> Transtube Series II Bandit 112 Made in USA
> 
> (2000-2004) With the Transtube Series II, the metal corners and input jacks that had been standard on all Peavey Bandits up until this time were replaced by plastic corners and plastic jacks. Due to a color scheme incorporating a red stripe across the front of the amplifier, many people refer to the Transtube Series II Bandit as the "Redstripe Bandit". During this time Peavey attempted to adopt a new company logo, and moved away from their traditional "pointy" logo. The new logo came to be known as the "Block Logo". The Block Logo was only used for a limited period of time, and the Block Logo Redstripe Bandits represent the last Peavey Bandits to be made in the USA.
> 
> 
> Transtube Series II Bandit 112 Made in China
> 
> (2004-2005) This amp is cosmetically nearly identical to the USA version, so it is also referred to as "Redstripe Bandit", but there are several differences between the US built Redstripes and the Chinese ones. First, the Chinese version says, "Designed in the USA" on the front, while the actual USA version says "Designed and Made in the USA". Second, the speaker in the Chinese version is either unlabelled, or is labelled "Blue Marvel", a Peavey code for speakers made outside of Peavey and then rebranded as Peavey. All of the USA Redstripe Bandits shipped from the factory with US made Sheffield 1230 speakers. Another obvious difference is that all Chinese Redstripe Bandits have the "pointy logo", while most - but not all - of the USA Redstripe Bandits shipped with Block Logos.
> 
> Peavey Bandit with Transtube Technology
> 
> (2006-current) The current version of the Bandit is made in China. It is the first Bandit to incorporate a "simulated output" for recording purposes. This simulated output runs independently of the amp's internal speaker, allowing silent recording. The simulated output can also be used instead of or in addition to a traditional microphone. In this version the spring reverb has been replaced by a digital reverb circuit, and the 10% to 100% T. Dynamics knob is replaced by a 3-way switch, allowing operation at 25%, 50%, and 100% power. Metal corners are reintroduced, but the footswitch is no longer included with the amp and must be purchased separately."



Still, I can't think of a single heroic tone that came from a Peavey Bandit. No, not one.


----------



## Reckless_Life

tbh, I think the "heroic tone comment" is a bit weak. It doesn't mean it's a bad amp.

While there are definately better amps, I won't deny that, but they are definately also more expensive.

Especially back in those days, the Bandit was definately one of the better amps to check out if you didn't want to go with the Marshall-herd and their valvestates 
I for one did not wanted the same sound like 90% of the people back then.
Not to mention it was an affordable amp and it just looked more "metal" than a marshall.
I think it's a great solid state amp.

Anyway, I had this one (and still have it) :


----------



## topcat 70

zachman said:


> Still, I can't think of a single heroic tone that came from a Peavey Bandit. No, not one.



I agree.All my mates who had them in the late 80's early 90's sounded like shit!


----------



## zachman

Reckless_Life said:


> tbh, I think the "heroic tone comment" is a bit weak. It doesn't mean it's a bad amp.
> 
> While there are definately better amps, I won't deny that, but they are definately also more expensive.
> 
> Especially back in those days, the Bandit was definately one of the better amps to check out if you didn't want to go with the Marshall-herd and their valvestates
> I for one did not wanted the same sound like 90% of the people back then.
> Not to mention it was an affordable amp and it just looked more "metal" than a marshall.
> I think it's a great solid state amp.
> 
> Anyway, I had this one (and still have it) :



The heroic tone comment wasn't meant to illustrate it as being a "bad" amp. I just crack up when I see guys get worked up over such a non-eventful amp. The comment was meant to, and I think illustrates PERFECTLY my point-- which is, it's an uneventful amp in every way.

As far as cost goes-- It's a pay to play game. Those who's budgets dictate/limit their choices, will likely face HAVING to compromise, while others will happily achieve their goals. Of course, imo those who swoon over a Peavey Bandit's tone CLEARLY have a different standard of excellence than I do, and that's okay too-- BUT from those folks-- Tone advice will not likely be solicited.

As far as the aesthetics go-- it's a freakin Peavey Bandit for God's sake, not a piece of art, and imo looks cheap. Besides, can you hear what it looks like on a recording? (Well, maybe you can hear how cheap it is. I know it does NOTHING for me)

I'll just say it. This Political correctness crap is so ANTI-Rock and Roll!

They're LAME, unless mediocre is the goal!! Sure, if you live in a 3rd world country then they may spark interest, but aside from that, I can't imagine WHY ANYONE would get worked up over a Bandit. They REALLY aren't all that note worthy.


----------



## scat7s

but i'll bet theyve sold more units to pimply faced kids than marshalls jcm series! 
hahahah

no offense OP, just kiddin around. i had a backstage back in the day. my first amp with built in distortion! kickass...


----------



## zachman

scat7s said:


> but i'll bet theyve sold more units to pimply faced kids than marshalls jcm series!
> hahahah
> 
> no offense OP, just kiddin around. i had a backstage back in the day. my first amp with built in distortion! kickass...



By that standard, Brittney Spears and the Back Street Boys are GREAT!!...

I submit the more important idea that they haven't inspired anywhere close to as many as pimply faced kids, nor the heroes they look up to, than ANY Marshall-- for a reason. They're LAME!!


----------



## Reckless_Life

zachman said:


> The heroic tone comment wasn't meant to illustrate it as being a "bad" amp. I just crack up when I see guys get worked up over such a non-eventful amp. The comment was meant to, and I think illustrates PERFECTLY my point-- which is, it's an uneventful amp in every way.
> 
> As far as cost goes-- It's a pay to play game. Those who's budgets dictate/limit their choices, will likely face HAVING to compromise, while others will happily achieve their goals. Of course, imo those who swoon over a Peavey Bandit's tone CLEARLY have a different standard of excellence than I do, and that's okay too-- BUT from those folks-- Tone advice will not likely be solicited.
> 
> As far as the aesthetics go-- it's a freakin Peavey Bandit for God's sake, not a piece of art, and imo looks cheap. Besides, can you hear what it looks like on a recording? (Well, maybe you can hear how cheap it is. I know it does NOTHING for me)
> 
> I'll just say it. This Political correctness crap is so ANTI-Rock and Roll!
> 
> They're LAME, unless mediocre is the goal!! Sure, if you live in a 3rd world country then they may spark interest, but aside from that, I can't imagine WHY ANYONE would get worked up over a Bandit. They REALLY aren't all that note worthy.



just relax man.
I wouldn't go saying that crap that people who like Peavey have different standards. It all depends what you like, what you look for and what you can afford.
You say they aren't note worthy and I say they are great amps for the money. woooohh! different opinions! omg!


----------



## zachman

Reckless_Life said:


> just relax man.
> I wouldn't go saying that crap that people who like Peavey have different standards.



Why not? If they choose it to something else, it MUST BE because it meets their standard.



Reckless_Life said:


> It all depends what you like, what you look for and what you can afford.



You mean different standards?? 



Reckless_Life said:


> You say they aren't note worthy and I say they are great amps for the money. woooohh! different opinions! omg!



Funny how some opinions are more/less useful, and comprehensive than others huh?

The answers are ONLY important IF you ask the right questions, and you ask them of someone who's answers are worth considering. Wouldn't you agree?

You say they're great amps (qualifier-- "For the money"). How do you know? I mean, how do you know the intended result a given user will expect? JTM45/100, Fender Super Reverb, Vox AC30, Hiwatt, Plexi? from a Bandit? Gee, I hope he doesn't have unrealistic expectations, Nah-- couldn't be! That NEVER happens. See my point??

PERSPECTIVE my friend, perspective.

Good for the money is a justification, or not-- depending. Too broad brush of a statement to be meaningful, because it requires PERSPECTIVE.


----------



## Reckless_Life

zachman said:


> Why not? If they choose it to something else, it MUST BE because it meets their standard.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean different standards??
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some opinions are more/less useful, and comprehensive than others huh?
> 
> The answers are ONLY important IF you ask the right questions, and you ask them of someone who's answers are worth considering. Wouldn't you agree?
> 
> You say they're great amps (qualifier-- "For the money"). How do you know? I mean, how do you know the intended result a given user will expect? JTM45/100, Fender Super Reverb, Vox AC30, Hiwatt, Plexi? from a Bandit? Gee, I hope he doesn't have unrealistic expectations, Nah-- couldn't be! That NEVER happens. See my point??
> 
> PERSPECTIVE my friend, perspective.
> 
> Good for the money is a justification, or not-- depending. Too broad brush of a statement to be meaningful, because it requires PERSPECTIVE.



Depends wat you call a standard. When I started I couldn't afford a more expensive amp (or a tube amp for that matter), so I went for the Bandit. Does that mean my "standard" is bad or lower? I did prefer the other amp over the Bandit, but I couldn't afford it.

And at least I'm not comparing them with various +$1000 tube amps.
I said there are better amps, but also way more expensive. The Bandit is good value for the money. Especially back in the day when I got mine.


----------



## zachman

Reckless_Life said:


> Depends wat you call a standard.



The standard, is a minimum level of excellence that one strives to attain, in every facet, of everything we do, against which-- we measure our progress/position. 



Reckless_Life said:


> When I started I couldn't afford a more expensive amp (or a tube amp for that matter), so I went for the Bandit. Does that mean my "standard" is bad or lower? I did prefer the other amp over the Bandit, but I couldn't afford it.



No, it means you admit that the Bandit was below _your_ standard, even as a beginner. (Kind of making my point FOR me)-- But due to financial challenges you were forced to compromise-- and of the choices you were faced with, you chose the Bandit.



Reckless_Life said:


> And at least I'm not comparing them with various +$1000 tube amps.



When I was a beginner, Bottom line is-- I just knew the "affordable" amps didn't sound like the sounds on the records, which made me want to play guitar-- That I wanted (price NOT withstanding.) That didn't mean I lowered my standards. It just meant the goal line was farther away, but I KNEW one day I'd get there. TADA-- I did it 



Reckless_Life said:


> I said there are better amps,



And... You'd be correct 



Reckless_Life said:


> but also way more expensive.



Perhaps, then again-- perhaps not. It depends, as I've already pointed out, on the expectation of the user.



Reckless_Life said:


> The Bandit is good value for the money. Especially back in the day when I got mine.



Again... Perhaps... It depends, as I've already pointed out, on the expectation of the user.

I think the problem here is you're not discerning that the point I'm making-- and appear fixated on your own agenda, whatever that might be-- i dunno.

You're (apparently) wanting to discuss cost-- as your foundation for "Good".



I address gear from the stand point that they are tools to accomplish a job/goal.
I advocate using the right tool for the job
Some jobs require more attention to details, than others-- thus impacting which tool might best fit an application
When discussing "beginners" and gear... (It does seem rather absurd to be ultra nit picky over tone, and the gear which make it possible) Just learn how to play your guitar 1st. Worry about gear, when there's a reason to-- Like you're joining a band. 



If you're just a novice, bedroom, rock-star wannabe... your perspective as to what is good is all but NON-existent, but for comparing what it sounds like compared to the recordings you listen to, and strive to emulate. 



Until you achieve a given level of proficiency on the instrument, I don't care if you have an unlimited budget-- the gear will only matter to a point, and not as far as some would have you believe.


That said, I'd rather play unplugged, save my money and get a preferred amp, rather than use the Bandit, but that's me. Clearly we have different target goals. AND-- that's okay too.


----------



## scat7s

zachman said:


> By that standard, Brittney Spears and the Back Street Boys are GREAT!!...
> 
> I submit the more important idea that they haven't inspired anywhere close to as many as pimply faced kids, nor the heroes they look up to, than ANY Marshall-- for a reason. They're LAME!!


 

yeah, im just f-ing around...but i have to admit, when i owned my peaveys and other similar amps, (especially the first few years), i didnt know any better, and had no ear for the nuances of tones. in other words, it didnt bother me a bit to be playing a peavey, until i got a little older and joined a band with a guy who played a 100w jmp. 


it was then that the differences (which i previously didnt know existed) became impossible to ignore...

OP, why do you need a backup for your tube amp anyway? spend that money on a multimeter and some spare tubes and nice little case to carry your toolkit around with you. and learn how to use it. 

much better return on your investment imo.


----------



## krabby5

It was one of my first amps...but i had to sell it because it was so fucking loud. Seriously...it goes from zero to 100 way to fast.


----------



## zachman

krabby5 said:


> It was one of my first amps...but i had to sell it because it was so fucking loud. Seriously...it goes from zero to 100 way to fast.


That isn't how the several I have played through over the years responded. Could have just been an issue your amp was having?


----------



## bulldozer1984

Ya know. Zach is very passionate in what he says, and sometimes it comes off as rude. But every frigging time without fail i agree with him..

I had a Peavey Bandit when i was a "pimply faced kid". And all i can say is that im glad it stopped working that day. Because then i went out and bought myself a real amp. A JVM410..

Seriously the Peavey Bandit 112 is absolute shit. The clean channel is good, but thats it. The Drive Channel is horrible. 

Maybe its the muddy speaker they put in. Maybe with a new speaker it would be better..

But id say even with a GOLD PLATED, DIAMOND ENCRUSTED & SNAKE OILED Celestion it would still be just average.. Definitely not worth writing home to Mum about


----------



## zachman

bulldozer1984 said:


> Ya know. Zach is very passionate in what he says, and sometimes it comes off as rude. But every frigging time without fail i agree with him..
> 
> I had a Peavey Bandit when i was a "pimply faced kid". And all i can say is that im glad it stopped working that day. Because then i went out and bought myself a real amp. A JVM410..
> 
> Seriously the Peavey Bandit 112 is absolute shit. The clean channel is good, but thats it. The Drive Channel is horrible.
> 
> Maybe its the muddy speaker they put in. Maybe with a new speaker it would be better..
> 
> But id say even with a GOLD PLATED, DIAMOND ENCRUSTED & SNAKE OILED Celestion it would still be just average.. Definitely not worth writing home to Mum about


WAIT a minute-- You couldn't get Judas Priest tone out of it?? What the hell... 


Sorry if I seemed rude, but after looking at several threads by this guy-- I recognize the troll style from another troll, who ended up getting banned- at a different forum, and it irked me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm actually gonna chime in:


Sheffield. Speakers. Suck.

Okay. Done.


----------



## zachman

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually gonna chime in:
> 
> 
> Sheffield. Speakers. Suck.
> 
> Okay. Done.





Heavens NO, they do??  Yes, they do. lol NO, they're GREAT "For the money".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I just know that I'm either gonna replace the speakers in my Peavey cab for Eminence ones or I'm gonna just trade it for a G-flex or Avatar 2x12.


----------



## zachman

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just know that I'm either gonna replace the speakers in my Peavey cab for Eminence ones or I'm gonna just trade it for a G-flex or Avatar 2x12.



Which amp is going to be using this cab?? and what tones??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zachman said:


> Which amp is going to be using this cab?? and what tones??



Right now, it's my sig, but in the future I'm either going to use a Randall V2 or a POD HD500/power amp setup. Tone-wise, anything brutal. 

As for speakers, I was looking at the Eminence Swamp Thang/Texas heat combo, since it seems to be popular, and that it has a LOT of headroom before it starts to breakup.


----------



## Reckless_Life

zachman said:


> The standard, is a minimum level of excellence that one strives to attain, in every facet, of everything we do, against which-- we measure our progress/position.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it means you admit that the Bandit was below _your_ standard, even as a beginner. (Kind of making my point FOR me)-- But due to financial challenges you were forced to compromise-- and of the choices you were faced with, you chose the Bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a beginner, Bottom line is-- I just knew the "affordable" amps didn't sound like the sounds on the records, which made me want to play guitar-- That I wanted (price NOT withstanding.) That didn't mean I lowered my standards. It just meant the goal line was farther away, but I KNEW one day I'd get there. TADA-- I did it
> 
> 
> 
> And... You'd be correct
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, then again-- perhaps not. It depends, as I've already pointed out, on the expectation of the user.
> 
> 
> 
> Again... Perhaps... It depends, as I've already pointed out, on the expectation of the user.
> 
> I think the problem here is you're not discerning that the point I'm making-- and appear fixated on your own agenda, whatever that might be-- i dunno.
> 
> You're (apparently) wanting to discuss cost-- as your foundation for "Good".
> 
> 
> 
> I address gear from the stand point that they are tools to accomplish a job/goal.
> I advocate using the right tool for the job
> Some jobs require more attention to details, than others-- thus impacting which tool might best fit an application
> When discussing "beginners" and gear... (It does seem rather absurd to be ultra nit picky over tone, and the gear which make it possible) Just learn how to play your guitar 1st. Worry about gear, when there's a reason to-- Like you're joining a band.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're just a novice, bedroom, rock-star wannabe... your perspective as to what is good is all but NON-existent, but for comparing what it sounds like compared to the recordings you listen to, and strive to emulate.
> 
> 
> 
> Until you achieve a given level of proficiency on the instrument, I don't care if you have an unlimited budget-- the gear will only matter to a point, and not as far as some would have you believe.
> 
> 
> That said, I'd rather play unplugged, save my money and get a preferred amp, rather than use the Bandit, but that's me. Clearly we have different target goals. AND-- that's okay too.



You're really something, aren't you? 

Either way, you voiced your opinion, I voiced mine. We don't agree (and we don't have to).
Having said that, I have posted in this thread what I wanted to say about the Bandit. Some might agree, some might not.


----------



## zachman

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Right now, it's my sig, but in the future I'm either going to use a Randall V2 or a POD HD500/power amp setup. Tone-wise, anything brutal.
> 
> As for speakers, I was looking at the Eminence Swamp Thang/Texas heat combo, since it seems to be popular, and that it has a LOT of headroom before it starts to breakup.



I don't see an amp listed in your sig, but for the one you don't have-- YET- 

That being the case/future goal, check into Celestion H30's and Scumback 75's. You can thank me later.


----------



## zachman

Reckless_Life said:


> You're really something, aren't you?



Yes! 



Reckless_Life said:


> Either way, you voiced your opinion, I voiced mine. We don't agree (and we don't have to).



Glad you agree w/ me on this.  See what I did there? I am not really a magician, I just play one on TV. 



Reckless_Life said:


> Having said that, I have posted in this thread what I wanted to say about the Bandit. Some might agree, some might not.



This latest post (In it's TOTAL) could very well be, the most redundant and useless post, EVER!

The Peavey Bandit ad slogan: Sure, even a beginner acknowledges it doesn't really sound great, but it's cheap-- AND worth it too.


----------



## nedcronin

The good old Peavey bandit. They stink. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but that's the brakes. If you can stomach a generic, sterile tone and don't have any money, it's for you.


----------



## zachman

nedcronin said:


> The good old Peavey bandit. They stink. I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but that's the brakes. If you can stomach a generic, sterile tone and don't have any money, it's for you.



That about sums it up


----------



## MjM

I realize that this place is "Marshall", which of course means the tube bias meter is going to be off the charts, but I had to join this forum even at this late date just to respond to some of the utter BS posted here. 

First off, Initiator, yes, you can dial in Judas Priest-like on a Peavey Bandit. Will it sound EXACTLY like Downing or Tipton? Of course not. But neither will a JCM800. Nothing will without the all the right toys about, from Downing's PUPs to the sound man's/editor's tweaks. Will the Bandit fill an 7000-seat auditorium with floor-cracking sound waves? Of course not. But neither will a lonesome JCM900 combo. You wanna get close to early Sabbath? You can do it. You wanna dial in a little Lynyrd Skynyrd? You can do it. You wanna twang Dwight Yokem-style? You can do that too, yee haw. 

As with anything in life, you just have to know how. 

Funny. I thought I saw that you wrote you were looking for a "backup amp" for your B40? I'm guessing you mean you don't want to spend another $700-$2000 for a backup. 

It seems some here aren't satisfied unless you spend X amount of your blood, and in a certain way - don't forget the Neat-O On-Board FX! - and if you don't rise and submit to their "standard of excellence" you are Dog S**T. 

Quite the opposite, really. 

I suppose that if you have need to fit in with the Tubes-B-Us Zombies you could look at tube 1x8/ 1x10 15-watters starting around $500, new. I don't think the $300 4/5-watters would do the trick for you.

Hey, why not try a old Valvestate? Just be sure to carry enough solder in your fix-it-kit, or bring backup amp #3. How 'bout an MG series? _Plenty_ of crappy on-board FX to play with. And yes, you, too, can sound like you are playing your clean channel from behind a 3-foot thick wall of acoustic foam. 

Simple suggestion: See Craig's List for a used Bandit. Or better, look through GC's used amp section - across the nation GC will have several Bandits of different vintages on any given day. For around $120 you can score an older one - red stripe block logo and earlier. Play with it. If it doesn't fit your specific needs you'll have no problem reselling. 

I don't think you would, but things like this only you can decide. 

As a side bar, I'd be wary of any who pontificate about aesthetics, declare what is "cheap looking", and then offer [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Roland-CUBE-80XL/dp/B00498IA92"]this[/ame] as their "standard of excellence".


You know, I don't remember a single "heroic tone" that came from a Roland Cube 80XL. 

Nope, not one.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Theres ALOT of solid state amps in the Peavey Bandit price range, and some tube amps or hybrids. I would seriously take your time and shop around. Get into a store and try some out not to mention theres plenty of used gear out there for even less if your budget is tight. I'm not saying the Peavey is not a good choice, I have a Peavey Backstage I like to play once in awhile, I'm just saying dont go into it blindly. If you really like your Blackstar maybe its worth saving longer and getting a 2nd one.

EDIT: On 2nd thought, this is only a backup amp. Go get a Peavey Bandit and focus on whats really important - playing in your band! Good luck dude!


----------



## zachman

MjM said:


> I realize that this place is "Marshall", which of course means the tube bias meter is going to be off the charts, but I had to join this forum even at this late date just to respond to some of the utter BS posted here.
> 
> First off, Initiator, yes, you can dial in Judas Priest-like on a Peavey Bandit. Will it sound EXACTLY like Downing or Tipton? Of course not. But neither will a JCM800. Nothing will without the all the right toys about, from Downing's PUPs to the sound man's/editor's tweaks. Will the Bandit fill an 7000-seat auditorium with floor-cracking sound waves? Of course not. But neither will a lonesome JCM900 combo. You wanna get close to early Sabbath? You can do it. You wanna dial in a little Lynyrd Skynyrd? You can do it. You wanna twang Dwight Yokem-style? You can do that too, yee haw.
> 
> As with anything in life, you just have to know how.
> 
> Funny. I thought I saw that you wrote you were looking for a "backup amp" for your B40? I'm guessing you mean you don't want to spend another $700-$2000 for a backup.
> 
> It seems some here aren't satisfied unless you spend X amount of your blood, and in a certain way - don't forget the Neat-O On-Board FX! - and if you don't rise and submit to their "standard of excellence" you are Dog S**T.
> 
> Quite the opposite, really.
> 
> I suppose that if you have need to fit in with the Tubes-B-Us Zombies you could look at tube 1x8/ 1x10 15-watters starting around $500, new. I don't think the $300 4/5-watters would do the trick for you.
> 
> Hey, why not try a old Valvestate? Just be sure to carry enough solder in your fix-it-kit, or bring backup amp #3. How 'bout an MG series? _Plenty_ of crappy on-board FX to play with. And yes, you, too, can sound like you are playing your clean channel from behind a 3-foot thick wall of acoustic foam.
> 
> Simple suggestion: See Craig's List for a used Bandit. Or better, look through GC's used amp section - across the nation GC will have several Bandits of different vintages on any given day. For around $120 you can score an older one - red stripe block logo and earlier. Play with it. If it doesn't fit your specific needs you'll have no problem reselling.
> 
> I don't think you would, but things like this only you can decide.
> 
> As a side bar, I'd be wary of any who pontificate about aesthetics, declare what is "cheap looking", and then offer this as their "standard of excellence".
> 
> 
> You know, I don't remember a single "heroic tone" that came from a Roland Cube 80XL.
> 
> Nope, not one.



Couldn't agree more... w/ the be wary advice. Seek from those who actually achieve the results you're after, and can actually back up their claims.

The "heroic tone" comment actually was actually made by me re: the Bandit, and "close enough" may not be-- and often isn't close enough, which is what leads to the chase. 

Not a Priest tone example, but some heroic tones none the less: A show of good faith, I'll go 1st

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_JVL91V3OE[/ame]

My selection of gear capable of heroic tones, often varies with those making claims of achieving similar results w/ things like a Bandit, or Roland Cube 80XL. I would rather have the 80XL, if it were Priest tones I was going for on a budget, compared to the Bandit.

That said

I would have hoped that at least one of those claiming you can get the tone, would've posted up a few clips demonstrating such claims, but NOPE, not one. 

For the record, my standard of excellence in that quote wasn't suggesting utilizing a Cube 80XL. I happen to share the preferences of gear with some of the most renowned engineers, producers and players.

Self-indulgent rig pics, which better illustrate my preferences and standards of excellence:


----------



## Dmann

Well my 1st amp was the original 1989 Bandit 112 with Scorpion speaker. I got it for my 15th birthday present. And anyways it was the shit for the young bedroom guitarist into thrash metal, just starting out and looking for a budget wise amp. That amp was perfect for playing parties. It easily saw over 100 house parties and many outside jams.

Also you got to remember. The only way you knew about gear back then was if you see it in a magazine or if they had it stock in the local music store. There was no internet yet really.

Over the next year, I ended up starting to buy pedals, and thus my quest for tone began. I had accumulated a handful of boss pedals, and was using that into the bandit 112's clean channel. Metalzone, Chorus, EQ7, Digital Delay.

Then about 1 yr and 1/2 later, I walked into the mall and saw it. Someone was selling a used 1978 JMP 2203 with a 1982 JCM800 Lead series angled cab on consignment for $600.00. I didn't even know what it was, just that it was MARSHALL and I knew it had to be mine, so with some wheeling and dealing and a lot of begging to my mom to borrow money, I traded in my Bandit and paid the difference. My pedal set up into the JMP all of sudden I sounded just like Zakk Wilde, and with some adjustments Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Anthrax.. etc. Sadly I didn't even try the amp straight in as I had no idea. my complete experience had been only using the bandit 112.

FFWD 2 more years, and I was introduced to rack pre-amps as I was shopping for a replacement for my metal zone and I needed something more diverse... enter the ADA-MP2 midi tube guitar pre-amp.... HOLY FUCK BAT MAN!

The ADA into the JMP was my sound in a all original metal act for 10 years and it owned.

Anyways I could go on and on, but I just wanted to say, the PV Bandit 112 was a fundamental part in my tone quest and a fundamental part of my learning experience.

IMO I would buy it again back in 1989 as there was nothing else comparable for the price. Now a days you can get pretty much any name brand combo amp for cheap complete with multi channels, effects, and flashiness... but back in the day......


----------



## MjM

Very nice, Zach. A little too much 'verb/echo for my tastes, but to each his own. What I'd really like is to have you ditch the toys, plug your EVH look-alike straight into that head, and demonstrate _the amp_. 

An example of an older, similar-to-mine, stock Bandit's metalistic capabilities can be found here: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyqbL93KJ-M

Sometimes volume <> tone.


----------



## zachman

MjM said:


> Very nice, Zach. A little too much 'verb/echo for my tastes, but to each his own. What I'd really like is to have you ditch the toys, plug your EVH look-alike straight into that head, and demonstrate _the amp_.
> 
> An example of an older, similar-to-mine, stock Bandit's metalistic capabilities can be found here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyqbL93KJ-M
> 
> Sometimes volume <> tone.



One side has effects the other was w/ fx, you can pan it and listen to the Dry only.

As requested

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZQu7CnkNR8"]Atomica test video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jethro Rocker

OP - Try a new Bandit Transtube, try a Roland, try an MG and decide what YOU think about the tones. I use a Peavey VK112 tube amp with a V30 for backup - it IS a backup and it has to suffice when the shit hits the fan and there's no time to start tube and fuse changing. It works for me as a backup and I actually had to use it once. It also doesn't take up too much real estate or weigh a million pounds. It works for me but obviously to each his own.


----------



## MjM

I hope you understand why I asked you to play straight. I especially like the fact that your second vid was played thru a Fender cab because *that* proves the point I have been trying to make all along. 

Namely, if rigs where the chief origin of tone then we could all sound like whoever we wanted just by duplicating their hardware.o

IOW, tone achieved is 98% a factor of *you*, and 2% of inanimate material. Yet so many buy into the Pusher Man's expensive bling and promises of golden recognition if you just BUY THIS. Yes, you, too, can sound like Eddie if you just BUY THIS Eddie-endorsed amp!

Does anyone believe that Vaughan would not have sounded amazing had he had $169 Austin pseudo strat in his hands? Would Chet Atkins get just all numbly fingered picking a Yamaha FG? 

If you have a $500 rig and you suck, you're gonna suck. If you suck and you have a $10,000 rig, you are still going to suck (but people will be impressed). OTOH, you, Zach, could take my dusty crusty '77 Sound City 100 tuber piped through a car siding Ampeg 2x12, plant those fretboard EVH warbles, and sound damn good doing it.

Why? 

Because it ain't the amp.

And IMHO players would have a lot more fun in their lives if they set aside the unending heavily commercialized and promoted quest for the The Holy Grail of Tone and just..... 

play.


----------



## zachman

MjM said:


> I hope you understand why I asked you to play straight. I especially like the fact that your second vid was played thru a Fender cab because *that* proves the point I have been trying to make all along.
> 
> Namely, if rigs where the chief origin of tone then we could all sound like whoever we wanted just by duplicating their hardware.o
> 
> IOW, tone achieved is 98% a factor of *you*, and 2% of inanimate material. Yet so many buy into the Pusher Man's expensive bling and promises of golden recognition if you just BUY THIS. Yes, you, too, can sound like Eddie if you just BUY THIS Eddie-endorsed amp!
> 
> Does anyone believe that Vaughan would not have sounded amazing had he had $169 Austin pseudo strat in his hands? Would Chet Atkins get just all numbly fingered picking a Yamaha FG?
> 
> If you have a $500 rig and you suck, you're gonna suck. If you suck and you have a $10,000 rig, you are still going to suck (but people will be impressed). OTOH, you, Zach, could take my dusty crusty '77 Sound City 100 tuber piped through a car siding Ampeg 2x12, plant those fretboard EVH warbles, and sound damn good doing it.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it ain't the amp.
> 
> And IMHO players would have a lot more fun in their lives if they set aside the unending heavily commercialized and promoted quest for the The Holy Grail of Tone and just.....
> 
> play.



Thank you for the kind words. I truly do appreciate them. It occurs to me however, that there are those who are listening to what is being played more so than the tone.

It's 100/100 imo, because:

GREAT player and no gear = NO tone
Great player w/ crap gear = Great playing w/ crap tone
Great player w/ GREAT gear= Potentially GREAT tone, & greater likelihood of playing to their MAX potential.

Poor player with no gear = No tone
Poor player w/ crap gear = Not too likely they'll be achieving anything pleasing to the ear tonally or musically.
Poor player w/ great gear (Potentially, and even likely better tone than he would've had otherwise)

I do agree that there are those who are disillusioned into thinking they can buy their way into the skill club, or the talent club, and they just CAN'T.


----------



## slide222

been playing 36 years, and i only ever had one tranny amp , a smaller bandit , might have been a 65 ,but can't remember - i went back to valve marshalls quite quickly - it wasn't my cup of tea


----------



## MjM

@Zach: I understand what you are trying to say, and I agree there is a 'tipping point'. That is, if you hand a kid a $29 Wal Mart special that warps within days and can't stay in tune due to cheesy hardware, yeah, toss tone out the window and the kid will get bored/disillusioned rather quickly. And of course, you can't get anywhere near Tommy Iommi structure-rattling power chord tones/volumes out of a Frontman 25r without it sounding like someone who had three helpings of refried beans the night before...

... but you CAN get _Day Tripper_ or _Rude Mood_ out of one. 

The Amish use centuries-old methods and tools to build structures that are in many respects equal to and even superior to that of modern nail guns and engineering, not to mention just awesome pieces of art. My point being (and your second vid proves), a good player can employ just about any equipment available, play within the boundaries of said equipment, and produce the same kind of art. 

I will, however, have maintain strong disagreement with two of your points above...

A great player with no gear certainly DOES have tone. It's here (point to your head), and here (point to your heart), and here (look at your hands). That WE can't hear it most times does not mean the player is absent tone. The old, "if a tree falls in the forest...." question, to which the answer is, "of course!".

Secondly, the very LAST thing I wanna experience is some player who for lack of practice or desire or sadly, simple ability, sucks like a Shop-Vac but still thinks he/she is God because he/she has "Marshall" festooned on a wall of 4x12s and $2500 heads and has a pedal board crammed with $400 boutique pieces of junk. This is not to say said players shouldn't be encouraged to get better, but if they insist that a certain piece or brand of inanimate equipment is going to be the root of their success they have bought into the hype (think: Monster cables) and I contend they are too far gone to be helped. 

Sorry. Just MHO. Play on. 

@Slide222:

Yep. No problemo, capitan. It's called the comfort zone. We all have one, I should think. It may change over time, but we all go back to it time and time again, like a security blanket, simply because it is so comfortable. 

Mine consists mainly of a '75 Tobacco Burst LP Custom that I bought new at the ripe age of 15 with money ($500!) earned from sweeping floors after hours at an Ace Hardware store. Paula has been my faithful sidekick and psychiatrist for forty years now. She's a bit tired; the gold worn from her PUP covers, raw wood on parts of the back of her neck, a deep gouge under the high E where my pick seems to have landed a lot, the binding yellowed, and enough back side rash to require ointment of some sort. But she is still gorgeous, Miss USA in my eyes (thunderstruck when I first saw her, I bought her for that very reason and not because her last name was Gibson). And, man, she can still sing. 

We all remember our first love. I'm lucky. I still have mine.


----------



## zachman

MjM said:


> @Zach: I understand what you are trying to say, and I agree there is a 'tipping point'. That is, if you hand a kid a $29 Wal Mart special that warps within days and can't stay in tune due to cheesy hardware, yeah, toss tone out the window and the kid will get bored/disillusioned rather quickly. And of course, you can't get anywhere near Tommy Iommi structure-rattling power chord tones/volumes out of a Frontman 25r without it sounding like someone who had three helpings of refried beans the night before...
> 
> ... but you CAN get _Day Tripper_ or _Rude Mood_ out of one.



Depends on how close, "Close enough" is, for the user. Sure, you can play the same songs through a 25G, BUT as far as getting the same tones-- Not close enough for me, if I am trying to emulate the tone. (But I admit being pickier than the average "Close enough" player) 



MjM said:


> The Amish use centuries-old methods and tools to build structures that are in many respects equal to and even superior to that of modern nail guns and engineering, not to mention just awesome pieces of art. My point being (and your second vid proves), a good player can employ just about any equipment available, play within the boundaries of said equipment, and produce the same kind of art.



Yes, the same kind of art however, take a painters palette and limit them to black and white-- NOW, they can paint the same object pictured on the color canvas version, AND it's still art, but it's not quite as colorfully detailed.



MjM said:


> I will, however, have maintain strong disagreement with two of your points above...
> 
> A great player with no gear certainly DOES have tone. It's here (point to your head), and here (point to your heart), and here (look at your hands).



A great player with w/ no gear has only an idea, but NO tone-- with NO gear/means to express it. Can you say irrelevant?? The ONLY tone he/she is capable of with no gear is snapping their fingers, whistling, clapping their hands or making hand and arm farts.

Tone starts and ends in the brain-- True, but there is a bunch of stuff in between that MUST occur for tone to be manifested, and that is where the gear, how it's routed, and programmed/set-- comes into play. 



MjM said:


> That WE can't hear it most times does not mean the player is absent tone. The old, "if a tree falls in the forest...." question, to which the answer is, "of course!".



Another possible response:

"Does it matter? No" Similarly, Music that can't be heard is rather irrelevant/useless, because it can't be shared.




MjM said:


> Secondly, the very LAST thing I wanna experience is some player who for lack of practice or desire or sadly, simple ability, sucks like a Shop-Vac but still thinks he/she is God because he/she has "Marshall" festooned on a wall of 4x12s and $2500 heads and has a pedal board crammed with $400 boutique pieces of junk. This is not to say said players shouldn't be encouraged to get better, but if they insist that a certain piece or brand of inanimate equipment is going to be the root of their success they have bought into the hype (think: Monster cables) and I contend they are too far gone to be helped.
> 
> Sorry. Just MHO. Play on.



ALL gear are mere tools to accomplish a goal or variety of goals. While it's true, great gear is NOT a solution for lack of skill-- The player lacking in skill, if satisfied with their gear, will likely play more, and that does lead to improvement (Hopefully).


----------



## Ghostman

So Zachman, when you were first starting out, in your first few years, what amps did you use?


----------



## zachman

Ghostman said:


> So Zachman, when you were first starting out, in your first few years, what amps did you use?



My very 1st guitar amp, in '77-- was a Fender Princeton Reverb, w/ a ton of pedals. 

I still have this guitar.







My 2nd amp, in '79-- was a '77 100 Watt Marshall Super Lead, and a 4x12 cab. (I wish I had pics of this setup)

I had a Yamaha G100-210 for a while ('79-80) then got my 1st Mesa/Boogie (MKIIB + matching 1x12 cab-- Had that amp until '91)







In '86 I bought my Mesa/Boogie MKIII Coliseum Simul-Class head, and I still have it


----------



## Ghostman

well I think I can speak for the 5 million other guitarists by saying, you are a unique exception that you started with decent amps. 

The rest of the real world use cheaper Solid states to work through the gigs when we first start out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You still got that Jackson? Looks spiffy.


----------



## zachman

Ghostman said:


> well I think I can speak for the 5 million other guitarists by saying, you are a unique exception that you started with decent amps.
> 
> The rest of the real world use cheaper Solid states to work through the gigs when we first start out.



I am not saying that unless someone uses great gear, that they're somehow deficient, as a person or a player. 

I've noticed the guys just starting out, aren't usually out gigging, nor looking to.

All I was saying is that there isn't a single notable tone that I can think of which came from a Bandit, BUT if Cheap, small, light, are the priority-- no problem. IF good tone is the goal, I can't think of many amps I would recommend less than a Bandit.

As a music store owner, and sound rental company-- I can tell you that you don't speak for the vast majority of gigging guys using SS amps-- it's just not true.


----------



## zachman

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You still got that Jackson? Looks spiffy.



No, that thing has been gone for a long time


----------



## shooto

such cork-sniffing in this thread...it is what it is...I played one yesterday looking to replace my shitty Crate G130C-XL that crapped out on me for the leave-at-practice amp...and it really wasn't that bad...different from what I'm used to, but not bad-

I know it's not going to sound like my '78 JMP 2204 or my JMD...or even my Tweaker 40...but I don't need it to, it's going to be a stay-at-practice amp- I can get by with the gain (or use the Boss GT-3 I got for $50)..it has a loop and extention cab out so I can make it a 2x12...that's all I need for practice....and only about $100...

considering it-


----------



## zachman

shooto said:


> such cork-sniffing in this thread...it is what it is...I played one yesterday looking to replace my shitty Crate G130C-XL that crapped out on me for the leave-at-practice amp...and it really wasn't that bad...different from what I'm used to, but not bad-
> 
> I know it's not going to sound like my '78 JMP 2204 or my JMD...or even my Tweaker 40...but I don't need it to, it's going to be a stay-at-practice amp- I can get by with the gain (or use the Boss GT-3 I got for $50)..it has a loop and extention cab out so I can make it a 2x12...that's all I need for practice....and only about $100...
> 
> considering it-



Stating that the Bandit is not the amp that comes to mind when thinking of notable tones is cork-sniffing? Stop already. Too much sensitivity, if that's the case. 

It's like trying to have a conversation with a menstruating emotional basket case, unable to hear/comprehend what you're saying because they are hung up on the way you're saying it. Focusing on form over substance should be the motto of the ignorant. Focusing on substance is wiser.


----------



## shooto

zachman said:


> Stating that the Bandit is not the amp that comes to mind when thinking of notable tones is cork-sniffing? Stop already. Too much sensitivity, if that's the case.
> 
> It's like trying to have a conversation with a menstruating emotional basket case, unable to hear/comprehend what you're saying because they are hung up on the way you're saying it. Focusing on form over substance should be the motto of the ignorant. Focusing on substance is wiser.


 
^ what? did you just call me a menstruating basket case that is unable to comprehend you?

oh wait, you're a music store owner so you're just automatically awesome and must know everything-

imo, stating things as facts like a Bandit has never made a notable tone, ever...is an ignorant statement...first because you haven't heard everyone play a Bandit and second, because tone is subjective and you are not the be all, end all authority of anything to make it objective-

you are acting like it keeps taking your lunch money every morning...if you have some really weird axe to grind about the amp, fine...but don't get belligerent because someone has different thoughts or experiences with it than you

what the fuck do you care?...who's strapping you down and making you listen to it anyway?


----------



## zachman

shooto said:


> ^ what? did you just call me a menstruating basket case that is unable to comprehend you?



If the shoe fits, only you really know, and/or care. I thought what I wrote was pretty straight forward. Either you actually didn't comprehend, or you're being intentionally obtuse, or it's just a case of... I don't know what 

It was more of a general comment, not pointed toward any specific individual.



shooto said:


> oh wait, you're a music store owner so you're just automatically awesome and must know everything-



Not everything... BUT I do KNOW what I know... and not just because I happen to own a store, though having a store is the direct result of some of the stuff I actually know, relating to lots of experience with TONS of various gear, among other things like running a business.



shooto said:


> imo, stating things as facts like a Bandit has never made a notable tone, ever...



Okay, apparently it IS that you have a reading comprehension issue. I didn't say that.

If you're going to paraphrase, make sure you grasp the message 1st. Let me suggest that reading more slowly may prove to be helpful for you, in the future.

What I said was, "the Bandit is not the amp that comes to mind when thinking of notable tones", and "I can't think of a single heroic tone, coming from a Bandit"-- and YOU gleaned from that-- your twisted understanding illustrated by your comment above? WOW There may be an epic tone created by a Bandit that I am unaware of, but instead of providing one, you suggest that I'd need to hear everyone play through a Bandit, because what? It could happen. Give me a break.



shooto said:


> is an ignorant statement...first because you haven't heard everyone play a Bandit



And... that proves what? That I CAN think of a heroic tone that came from a Bandit? Your entire rant is based on an ignorant and incorrect interpretation, caused by an apparent reading comprehension deficiency. Calm down, and breathe (Take slow, deep breaths in through your nose and out of your mouth)



shooto said:


> and second, because tone is subjective and you are not the be all, end all authority of anything to make it objective-



Tone is Tone. It can be created, and recreated, and measured, and documented, and even modeled, and manipulated within specified ranges--and is therefore FACTUAL. How you "feel" about tone is not tone, and THAT is subjective. If you think that a Bandit will give you or the OP the tones you're after, lucky you. All that proves is that not all ears are equal. I can't get it to do Judas Priest tones close enough for ME and MY expectations. THAT is okay though. You don't have to get all riled up about it, unless your expectations are closer to my standards-- then you'll have to convince yourself that your ears are fantastic, and everyone else who disagrees is hallucinating, OR realize that you need different gear to satisfy YOUR (MY) expectation. 



shooto said:


> you are acting like it keeps taking your lunch money every morning...if you have some really weird axe to grind about the amp, fine...but don't get belligerent because someone has different thoughts or experiences with it than you
> 
> what the fuck do you care?...who's strapping you down and making you listen to it anyway?



Can you site an specific example please? If not, and you just want to argue, fine... but I don't really much care at all, because I don't HAVE to play through a Bandit. I don't have tone or gear issues.  I've never believed in lowering the bar so someone else could feel better about their self image. If you disagree with me on a factual basis, please provide an example of a FACT that I've stated, which you take issue with. I would recommend dropping it. I don't believe you'll persuade me to disregard what the tone actually sounds like-- nor to accept that the bandit is close enough, based on MY available alternatives. So, to argue with me about it is entirely pointless. You want a Bandit, fine-- I will gladly sell you one, but I will NOT try to convince you that it'll sound like the records that are typically associated w/ Judas Priest. I'd dial in what I figure was close to what you had in mind and let you decide if it was close enough for you, but... I know the truth, and the truth is it sounds about as close to Priest/Marshall tone, as a moped sounds to a Lamborghini


----------



## shooto

you know dude, you finally said something true...arguing with you is entirely pointless-


----------



## zachman

shooto said:


> you know dude, you finally said something true...arguing with you is entirely pointless-



What do you mean finally? Everything else I said is true too, you just don't want to hear it. That's okay. It's still ALL true


----------



## Ricochet

I had a 1st generation Bandit Transtube. Let's say I really liked it for what it was...

Not many cheap SS alternatives you could gig in the mid '80s. Certainly no Roland cubes around that I can remember anyway. I did play a cubelike predecessor which was a like "my first Sony guitar amp", cute like a Line6 pod, but unsuitable to gig. 
The Bandit and other Peaveys around that time(even the tube amps) always appeared a bit "tone neutral" to me. Others would say they lacked character. For some people(that carry a shitload of FX maybe?) that might have been a plus. 

I wouldn't mind owning the same amp again some day.


----------



## zachman

Ricochet said:


> I had a 1st generation Bandit Transtube. Let's say I really liked it for what it was...
> 
> Not many cheap SS alternatives you could gig in the mid '80s. Certainly no Roland cubes around that I can remember anyway. I did play a cubelike predecessor which was a like "my first Sony guitar amp", cute like a Line6 pod, but unsuitable to gig.
> The Bandit and other Peaveys around that time(even the tube amps) always appeared a bit "tone neutral" to me. Others would say they lacked character. For some people(that carry a shitload of FX maybe?) that might have been a plus.
> 
> I wouldn't mind owning the same amp again some day.



Through the 80's I was using Mesa/Boogie tube amps, but in around '79/'80 I had a Yamaha G100-110 SS combo, and actually like the amp. It had a built in parametric eq, and I would slam the front end w/ a Dyna Comp and get very singing tones out of it. I sold it to buy my 1st Boogie MKIIB 1x12 combo, and matching 1x12 cab. I remember liking the Peavey Mace and Deuce. LOUD, and you could get the gain up high enough and not have it flub out.


----------



## Ricochet

zachman said:


> Through the 80's I was using Mesa/Boogie tube amps, but in around '79/'80 I had a Yamaha G100-110 SS combo, and actually like the amp. It had a built in parametric eq, and I would slam the front end w/ a Dyna Comp and get very singing tones out of it. I sold it to buy my 1st Boogie MKIIB 1x12 combo, and matching 1x12 cab. I remember liking the Peavey Mace and Deuce. LOUD, and you could get the gain up high enough and not have it flub out.



I was GASing bad for a MK-anything, but they were always crazy expensive over here. Coming from a Jubilee halfstack it's surprising how much I liked the Peavey Bandit. But I just had moved on my own to enter college in another town, had found my own modest hideout, joined my first band, and played my first gig. After hauling a halfstack over 2 miles of beach sand, the Bandit made a lot more sense to me from a practical POV. Also the Jube only seemed to sound good at earpiercing sound levels, which I thought was just "plain stoopid"...haha.

Say what you will, the old USA made Peavey stuff was built like a brick shithouse and probably made to outlast the owner.

The memory of the Yamaha G100 is a bit hazy, is that the one from around the time they started to work with Allan Holdsworth?


----------



## zachman

Ricochet said:


> I was GASing bad for a MK-anything, but they were always crazy expensive over here. Coming from a Jubilee halfstack it's surprising how much I liked the Peavey Bandit. But I just had moved on my own to enter college in another town, had found my own modest hideout, joined my first band, and played my first gig. After hauling a halfstack over 2 miles of beach sand, the Bandit made a lot more sense to me from a practical POV. Also the Jube only seemed to sound good at earpiercing sound levels, which I thought was just "plain stoopid"...haha.
> 
> Say what you will, the old USA made Peavey stuff was built like a brick shithouse and probably made to outlast the owner.
> 
> The memory of the Yamaha G100 is a bit hazy, is that the one from around the time they started to work with Allan Holdsworth?



Agree re: logistics being a factor when selecting the appropriate gear for the gig. Having choices is great in those circumstances.

The Peavey Classic 50 is a cool amp. Some of their models w/ molex connectors had some reliability issues, but overall I like Peavey amps for certain things. Their Classic 50/50, and Classic 100/100 Stereo Power Amp is good too

Not sure re: Holdsworth, and Yamaha amps. I know he uses the Yamaha Magic Stomp pedals. I remember him having some Lab Series, and Pearce Engineering gear, Boogies as well, back in the day. Marshall too, but it was the 80's so my memory on certain things is a bit hazy. LOL

Paul Rivera designed the power section of those Yamaha G100 series amps. Cool little amps. Suckers can get loud too.


----------



## Woody_in_MN

Reading through this thread – I never thought the Bandit would be such a polarizing topic. Anywho…

I have had 2 Bandits over the years. The first was a pre trans tube, and currently I have a “red stripe” – which is a Trans Tube and the last generation to be built in USA. I thought the older bandit was a good amp – but I’ll discuss the Red Stripe which I think is the one originally mentioned.

PROS: 

Quite a nice clean channel. The Red stripe has two options for Clean channel voicing – Vintage (Fenderish) and Modern (a warmer – more like a Vox clean). 

Three Voice choices for Lead Channel: Vintage, Modern, and High Gain. Vintage is crunch (with gain way down to say 2 to 3), and Classic Rock tone. Modern is Metal. High Gain is kind of unique voicing that reminds me of Laney, or perhaps EVH tone. As far as Lead channel I think High Gain is the best channel and its strong suit.

Reverb – hey – a lot of tube amps don’t have reverb. Bandit reverb is on the order of a spring type reverb.

Bass Response – Loose, and Tight. This allows the Bandit to emulate a larger speaker cab. I think this is a very useful feature.

T-Dynamics – This is probably the most misunderstood feature of the Bandit. It is NOT a master volume. It is more related to emulating tube compression. So if you want a Marshall tone – you probably want this set 3 o clock to 5 o clock.

Sheffield Speaker – this is the best factory speaker IMO.

Horsepower – 80 Watts RMS & 100 Watts if an external cab is plugged in. “Forget about it”

Price – even the Trans Tube Bandits can be had pretty cheaply. I think I paid $150 plus shipping for my red stripe.

CONS:

Bandits are big and clunky for SS amps. (But compared to Tube Combos they are not heavy.)

For me on the lead channel there can be an underlying dirt, or noise that is hard to dial completely out. I mainly notice this when I am trying to dial in a blues or classic rock tone. It is subtle, but to my ears it is there. By dialing in the presence and T-Dynamics I can loose most of this background noise.

Resale – resale value is marginal. Not everyone loves Bandits, and there always seems to be plenty used units available.

MY TWO CENTS:

I mean I really like mine. Good clean tone. It does classic rock pretty well. Totally rocks with High Gain, and if you want Metal, that is easy. I was really thinking of getting rid of my Red Stripe Bandit just because it is big, and heavy. I played it one last time before I hauled it down to my local Music Go Round to see what I could get for it, and long story short – I just could not let go of it. This one is the last model made in USA. It has the best speaker. And it is durable, and reliable. I just could not do it.

So thumbs up from me.

BTW – if you want something a little smaller – if you ever see a Peavey Studio Pro 110 – garb it and don’t look back. I have one of those too.

BBTW - smeone mentioned other options for the money. For SS amps for around that money (new) I am seeing some Line6 models, Roland Cubes, the new Yamaha Toasters, and a Trademark 30. I had a couple Cubes - the last was a 40XL. It was fun - but I'm not sure I would call it better - just differnt from the Bandit. Probably the best option of those is the Trademark 30. But there is a big learning curve on those to get the best out of them. (Yup - got one of those too.)


----------



## foolardi

zachman said:


> Couldn't agree more... w/ the be wary advice. Seek from those who actually achieve the results you're after, and can actually back up their claims.
> 
> The "heroic tone" comment actually was actually made by me re: the Bandit, and "close enough" may not be-- and often isn't close enough, which is what leads to the chase.
> 
> Not a Priest tone example, but some heroic tones none the less: A show of good faith, I'll go 1st
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_JVL91V3OE"]Cameron Atomica 2012 - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> My selection of gear capable of heroic tones, often varies with those making claims of achieving similar results w/ things like a Bandit, or Roland Cube 80XL. I would rather have the 80XL, if it were Priest tones I was going for on a budget, compared to the Bandit.
> 
> That said
> 
> I would have hoped that at least one of those claiming you can get the tone, would've posted up a few clips demonstrating such claims, but NOPE, not one.
> 
> For the record, my standard of excellence in that quote wasn't suggesting utilizing a Cube 80XL. I happen to share the preferences of gear with some of the most renowned engineers, producers and players.
> 
> Self-indulgent rig pics, which better illustrate my preferences and standards of excellence:
> 
> ***************************************************
> I guess I mise well dig right in.I came here to read reviews of my Bandit 112.I've had about 6 different amps in my life.I learned guitar on a folk
> and took lessons in 8th grade.I moved up a couple years later to a Sears
> Silvertone 4 pickup electric with a Silvertone amp.I also built a Heathkit
> amp { 30 watt } around the same time.I got the Heathkit speakers which
> were an 8" Jensen woofer and a exponential horn for the tweeter,a 2-way
> system. I changed out one Jensen woofer after 4 years of hard use in
> college.I managed to drop a speaker out a bedroom window and it fell
> 2 flights into a hedgerow when I was living off campus my senior year.
> It find it Ironic that Frank Zappa is mentioned.Having been a Hippie
> in college I nearly adored Jerry Garcia who Playboy magazine had listed
> as number one guitarist most of the early 70's.Having been to a few
> Grateful Dead concerts I can say Garcia was far from the best guitarist I ever saw.But Frank Zappa was THE Worst.No question at all about it.
> His large band of malcontents were terrible and Zappa was just full of
> his own drool.The placed in some really small venue in downtown
> and it wasn't even music.Zappa was a Catholic.I think a practicing Catholic ta boot.Hated drugs.I think he hated playing guitar also.
> I get the feeling that many here also hate this Bandit 112.
> I think it Goot !.Maybe if more people just practiced hate they'd be
> about as good on guitar as a Frank Zappa.
> Zappa sucked on guitar and hated drugs.I mean how Ironic.
> I wonder if Jimmy Hendrix would also hate the Bandit 112.
> Proilly s'not.He was too busy making " Heroic Tones ".
> I wonder if Altec Lansing should also feel slighted by the gods of
> all things Marshall.
> Dig Daddio's


----------



## Ghostman

.....shit. Dreynn is reproducing.......


----------



## foolardi

Maybe it's the little things that mean a big deal.Like the fact the
Bandit 112 is built like a tank.That is all that guitar players have to hear.
The word " tank ". Suddenly the whole world of Peaceniks and
" Make Love not War " start to revolve and spin around the block.
Oh me or my.What a " Lucky Man " I'm not.Guitars and tanks.
Wasn't Jimmy Hendrix in the military { Air Force }.
And how about Elvis.I mean, Godfrey Daniels !.
Maybe it's not Goot all this Tank talk and this little powerhouse amp
that is both affordable and a trooper { can handle anything roadies dish out
on Tour }. I can almost feel the disdain,shown hereabout.
I mean,.it's manifestly obvious.of course Jimmy H had a Marshall amp
in his basement before he even enlisted.How could he not have.
Even though Marshall was only a passing thought in Pete Townsends
head at the time. To make a truly beneficial amp that is worthy of smashing
up just for theatrics.I mean ... why s'not.
Dig Daddios !


----------



## Ghostman

LMAO!! You said Bandit, Roadies and Tour all in the same sentence. 

What a great day for entertainment posts!!!!


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> ***************************************************
> I guess I mise well dig right in.I came here to read reviews of my Bandit 112.I've had about 6 different amps in my life.I learned guitar on a folk
> and took lessons in 8th grade.I moved up a couple years later to a Sears
> Silvertone 4 pickup electric with a Silvertone amp.I also built a Heathkit
> amp { 30 watt } around the same time.I got the Heathkit speakers which
> were an 8" Jensen woofer and a exponential horn for the tweeter,a 2-way
> system. I changed out one Jensen woofer after 4 years of hard use in
> college.I managed to drop a speaker out a bedroom window and it fell
> 2 flights into a hedgerow when I was living off campus my senior year.
> It find it Ironic that Frank Zappa is mentioned.Having been a Hippie
> in college I nearly adored Jerry Garcia who Playboy magazine had listed
> as number one guitarist most of the early 70's.Having been to a few
> Grateful Dead concerts I can say Garcia was far from the best guitarist I ever saw.But Frank Zappa was THE Worst.No question at all about it.
> His large band of malcontents were terrible and Zappa was just full of
> his own drool.The placed in some really small venue in downtown
> and it wasn't even music.Zappa was a Catholic.I think a practicing Catholic ta boot.Hated drugs.I think he hated playing guitar also.
> I get the feeling that many here also hate this Bandit 112.
> I think it Goot !.Maybe if more people just practiced hate they'd be
> about as good on guitar as a Frank Zappa.
> Zappa sucked on guitar and hated drugs.I mean how Ironic.
> I wonder if Jimmy Hendrix would also hate the Bandit 112.
> Proilly s'not.He was too busy making " Heroic Tones ".
> I wonder if Altec Lansing should also feel slighted by the gods of
> all things Marshall.
> Dig Daddio's



Frank actually scored ALL of that music on sheet music and orchestrated it ALL.... The guy was a genius.

As to the rest of your post, I must've missed the point. 

I agree as to Jimi-- likely he wouldn't have use the Bandit, as it didn't appear until 1980, but aside from the fact that they REALLY don't sound like the ideal solution, to accomplish the tone (s) that Jimi is historically known for, which has legions attempting to replicate in some fashion-- it's a fine amp. Just may or may not be what someone looks to, for a specific result. My $.02

If the Bandit is what you're after, that's GREAT! Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## hbucker

I'd rather have a tone that works for the music I'm playing than a hero tone. Others' results may vary. 

I've owned a Solo Series Bandit and a PV Special 212 which was SS Transtube and very Bandit-like. Both had very solid usable tones, but the tones were fairly generic sounding. But it was solid, usable tone - because I knew how to dial them in. 

Speaking of generic tones, this is the kind of tone I also experience from a lot of overdrive/distortion pedals. But these pedals don't get nearly the thrashing that a lot of SS amps get - especially the Bandit. I'll take a Bandit lead channel over a DS-1 every day for the rest of my life!

I don't own these amps anymore. I have amps that I think sound better in that they have more character to the tone: warmer, more dimensional, and harmonic. But I still say these two PV's didn't suck. In fact, I always recommend used Bandits as a good option for anyone's first amp. They will go from practice to stage and cost almost nothing. In the mean time, the player can learn what kind of tone they like without spending a lot of $$ going the wrong direction. 

And frankly, even though it isn't my personal first choice, I know I could gig with one this weekend and I also know I wouldn't piss anyone in the audience off.


----------



## johnfv

foolardi said:


> ...Zappa sucked on guitar...


A troll or just an imbecile? Perhaps both. I've not bothered to try the ignore list yet but I'm tempted. See ya! 

BTW, I've played a few Bandits. I'd probably prefer my Pignose but not a bad amp.


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> Maybe it's the little things that mean a big deal.



The biggest differences are often found in the smallest details.



foolardi said:


> Like the fact the
> Bandit 112 is built like a tank.



Perfect if using only as a burglary tool, used the throw through a window, BUT if getting your intended sonic result is the goal, then plugging in is a pretty simple way to determine if it's a solution that will work.

You "Dig" Daddio?



foolardi said:


> That is all that guitar players have to hear.
> The word " tank ". Suddenly the whole world of Peaceniks and
> " Make Love not War " start to revolve and spin around the block.
> Oh me or my.What a " Lucky Man " I'm not.Guitars and tanks.
> Wasn't Jimmy Hendrix in the military { Air Force }.
> And how about Elvis.I mean, Godfrey Daniels !.
> Maybe it's not Goot all this Tank talk and this little powerhouse amp
> that is both affordable and a trooper { can handle anything roadies dish out
> on Tour }. I can almost feel the disdain,shown hereabout.
> I mean,.it's manifestly obvious.of course Jimmy H had a Marshall amp
> in his basement before he even enlisted.How could he not have.
> Even though Marshall was only a passing thought in Pete Townsends
> head at the time. To make a truly beneficial amp that is worthy of smashing
> up just for theatrics.I mean ... why s'not.
> Dig Daddios !



Seems like some flashbacks going on there.

In any case, Perhaps _not_ taking it so personally that the Bandit isn't the "Does it ALL" amp that some suggest, for all occasions-- would be pertinent in maintaining objectivity on the topic of gear, (The What, Where, When, Why, and How).


Jimi started out w/ Sunn Coliseums, not Marshalls. 

Dig Daddio???


----------



## zachman

johnfv said:


> A troll or just an imbecile? Perhaps both. I've not bothered to try the ignore list yet but I'm tempted. See ya!
> 
> BTW, I've played a few Bandits. I'd probably prefer my Pignose but not a bad amp.



Subjective preferences/opinions are allowed. Just NEVER forget to qualify the source, because even a TOTAL idiot has an opinion (That doesn't make it a good one though)



Seems like BOTH, to me. 

H a p p y N E W Year!!!!


----------



## zachman

hbucker said:


> I'd rather have a tone that works for the music I'm playing than a hero tone. Others' results may vary.
> 
> I've owned a Solo Series Bandit and a PV Special 212 which was SS Transtube and very Bandit-like. Both had very solid usable tones, but the tones were fairly generic sounding. But it was solid, usable tone - because I knew how to dial them in.
> 
> Speaking of generic tones, this is the kind of tone I also experience from a lot of overdrive/distortion pedals. But these pedals don't get nearly the thrashing that a lot of SS amps get - especially the Bandit. I'll take a Bandit lead channel over a DS-1 every day for the rest of my life!
> 
> I don't own these amps anymore. I have amps that I think sound better in that they have more character to the tone: warmer, more dimensional, and harmonic. But I still say these two PV's didn't suck. In fact, I always recommend used Bandits as a good option for anyone's first amp. They will go from practice to stage and cost almost nothing. In the mean time, the player can learn what kind of tone they like without spending a lot of $$ going the wrong direction.
> 
> And frankly, even though it isn't my personal first choice, I know I could gig with one this weekend and I also know I wouldn't piss anyone in the audience off.



Yes, making music is the point. Being able to use a wide variety of gear is a great thing (Less for some, and more for others)! 

Compromises are inevitable, BUT some aim to minimize the need and desire to compromise if possible, whenever possible.


----------



## foolardi

zachman said:


> Subjective preferences/opinions are allowed. Just NEVER forget to qualify the source, because even a TOTAL idiot has an opinion (That doesn't make it a good one though)
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like BOTH, to me.
> 
> H a p p y N E W Year!!!!


 
Such Irony abounds.I mean,if Frank Zappa wasn't THE poster boy for
making a complete jerk of himself on and off stage.
Zappa acted the complete " Idiot " in his sickening attempt to make
music.I tried like the dickens to get through one of his LP's.
I couldn't. It wasn't music.I don't know what it was.Like a practice
session to see if all the guys are in key and maybe detune on purpose.
It was more like Circus music for Intellectual Elephants who got high
on listening how gross Zappa could get.Like hoe coulf anyone out
Fart an elephant.To hear Frankie boy tell it { yeah the guy could actually
cut a song about musical farts } he could out windbag even Jumbo.
I'm trying to think who sucked more ... Frank Zappa or Dr.Hook
& the Medicine Show.At least they had a hit { The Cover of Rolling Stone }
No one here can name a Frank Zappa hit.Because there were none.
Maybe his funny face became a hit.I'll grant him that.
No one is saying the Bandit 112 is a hit.But it surely is a hit in it's
price range and build quality.There's a guy on YouTube who specializes
in repairing guitar amps.Mostly old vintage fenders. Tubes wear out.
You guys DO KNOW THAT,I take it.I mean,you weren't brought up in some
cloistered abbey,I assume.
And guess who makes really good tubes.Places like Old Europe.
And even China. 
I think what macho guys don't know can actually really hurt them.
Like a Mommy explaining how much puberty hurts.
Dig Daddio's !


----------



## hbucker

zachman said:


> Yes, making music is the point. Being able to use a wide variety of gear is a great thing (Less for some, and more for others)!
> 
> Compromises are inevitable, BUT some aim to minimize the need and desire to compromise if possible, whenever possible.



It doesn't seem like you're responding to the point I made. But I don't disagree with yours.


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> Such Irony abounds.I mean,if Frank Zappa wasn't THE poster boy for
> making a complete jerk of himself on and off stage.
> Zappa acted the complete " Idiot " in his sickening attempt to make
> music.I tried like the dickens to get through one of his LP's.
> I couldn't. It wasn't music.I don't know what it was.Like a practice
> session to see if all the guys are in key and maybe detune on purpose.
> It was more like Circus music for Intellectual Elephants who got high
> on listening how gross Zappa could get.Like hoe coulf anyone out
> Fart an elephant.To hear Frankie boy tell it { yeah the guy could actually
> cut a song about musical farts } he could out windbag even Jumbo.
> I'm trying to think who sucked more ... Frank Zappa or Dr.Hook
> & the Medicine Show.At least they had a hit { The Cover of Rolling Stone }
> No one here can name a Frank Zappa hit.Because there were none.



What constitutes a "Hit"? Like, "Valley Girl", charting up to #35 in the Top 100 in the USA? (Rhetorical) 

However if that were the standard of excellence, then according to you Brittany Spears must be AMAZINGLY musically talented??



foolardi said:


> Maybe his funny face became a hit.I'll grant him that.
> No one is saying the Bandit 112 is a hit.But it surely is a hit in it's
> price range and build quality.There's a guy on YouTube who specializes
> in repairing guitar amps.Mostly old vintage fenders. Tubes wear out.
> You guys DO KNOW THAT,I take it.I mean,you weren't brought up in some
> cloistered abbey,I assume.
> And guess who makes really good tubes.Places like Old Europe.
> And even China.
> I think what macho guys don't know can actually really hurt them.
> Like a Mommy explaining how much puberty hurts.
> Dig Daddio's !



Up the dosage


----------



## zachman

hbucker said:


> It doesn't seem like you're responding to the point I made. But I don't disagree with yours.



Sorry about that, I should have indicated my comment wasn't meant to be contrary, rather just adding some other thoughts.


----------



## alan jcm800

hi , i had a loan of a blue stripe bandit when my jcm800 was in for a checkup when i first got it , it was terrible , soul less would describe it best imo . Instead of a bandit have a look for an old pv classic 50 , or deuce , both hybrids but sound much much better than a bandit and will probably cost around the same ( i got my mace for nothing and the deuce for next to nothing) , just a thought for you , cheers
Alan


----------



## foolardi

zachman said:


> Sorry about that, I should have indicated my comment wasn't meant to be contrary, rather just adding some other thoughts.


 
No actually I find you to be pretty standard lot,garden variety CONTRARIAN.
In fact,it was yer comments and uppityness that motivated me to join this
forum and defend the honor of an American Built company such as peavey.
I also own a Peavey Reactor AX guitar. For the price it is untouchable.
I can afford any guitar now but was brought up to be prudent with my
finances.I also attended Charm School as a Kid.All my brothers had to.
It was actually a Dancing class every other Friday after school. I loathed it.
But I had no choice.It gave me Mom bragging rights as to how much
better her kids were.Kinda the way Glitter Queen of the Andy Warhol
Factory days Edie Sedgewick was raised.To have a high degree of
uppityness to her every wiggle.Her walk.Her way of talking.The way
she smoked her cigarette.The way she had Andy Warhol eating out her
hand,literally, not just because Warhol was a closet Catholic and a 
magnificient cheapsake,but just because.
Algernon would understand.Even an Intellectual church mouse can
interpret such tings.
BTW ... How comes the Great Marshall niver got around to making 
a guitar.You know like Fender or Gibson or even Silvertone.


Dig Daddios !


----------



## foolardi

zachman said:


> Subjective preferences/opinions are allowed. Just NEVER forget to qualify the source, because even a TOTAL idiot has an opinion (That doesn't make it a good one though)
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like BOTH, to me.
> 
> H a p p y N E W Year!!!!


 
Again ... such Irony.This should really be a DNC { Democrat Party }
site for sore eyes.Because the hypocrisy is paramount.Couldn't be any
more manifest.This site could be used to instruct little Marshall
wannabee enthusiasts from as early as Pre-school.
I'm glad to learn that Opinions are allowed.Gee ... I must remember
to genuflect and thank the Almighty marshall gods for such simple
pleasures as having an opinion and sharing.
However that isn't the case with yer Posts.That are hardcore - Hardball -
subjective in nature and totally Biased in favor of a likened mindset.
In short they are premeditated musically diabolitical.In yer minds eye
it's already cut & dry.Peavey isn't worth the time it takes to window
shop.See a Peavey amp in a Guitar store window and just keep moving.
I can see where Beelezebub is winning.Alive and well and now infested
rather than invested in distorting the impressionable nature of weak minds
full of mush.And then Burl Ives appears on the radio dial singing
How a Holly Jolly Christmas it is.
To hear a Marshall fanatic talk there is no such thingy.
Only Holly Jolly Christmas' for Marshall patrons.
It's getting thick in here.

Dig Daddios !


----------



## Ghostman

foolardi said:


> Again ... such Irony.This should really be a DNC { Democrat Party }
> site for sore eyes.Because the hypocrisy is paramount.Couldn't be any
> more manifest.This site could be used to instruct little Marshall
> wannabee enthusiasts from as early as Pre-school.
> I'm glad to learn that Opinions are allowed.Gee ... I must remember
> to genuflect and thank the Almighty marshall gods for such simple
> pleasures as having an opinion and sharing.
> However that isn't the case with yer Posts.That are hardcore - Hardball -
> subjective in nature and totally Biased in favor of a likened mindset.
> In short they are premeditated musically diabolitical.In yer minds eye
> it's already cut & dry.Peavey isn't worth the time it takes to window
> shop.See a Peavey amp in a Guitar store window and just keep moving.
> I can see where Beelezebub is winning.Alive and well and now infested
> rather than invested in distorting the impressionable nature of weak minds
> full of mush.And then Burl Ives appears on the radio dial singing
> How a Holly Jolly Christmas it is.
> To hear a Marshall fanatic talk there is no such thingy.
> Only Holly Jolly Christmas' for Marshall patrons.
> It's getting thick in here.
> 
> Dig Daddios !



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOQnHB9JDG0]Money talks - G dog on a fly tip - Funniest moment - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> No actually blah blah blah...



Okay, I'm sure that matters to someone, but it isn't me



foolardi said:


> BTW ... How comes the Great Marshall niver got around to making a guitar.You know like Fender or Gibson or even Silvertone.
> 
> 
> Dig Daddios !



I suppose the obvious answer is, they didn't have to


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Did we find Dreyn's brother?


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> In yer minds eye
> it's already cut & dry.Peavey isn't worth the time it takes to window
> shop.See a Peavey amp in a Guitar store window and just keep moving.
> 
> 
> Dig Daddios !



Not true. If you'd have read 2 posts above the 1st post you directed at me, you'd have seen that I said



zachman said:


> Agree re: logistics being a factor when selecting the appropriate gear for the gig. Having choices is great in those circumstances.
> 
> The Peavey Classic 50 is a cool amp. Some of their models w/ molex connectors had some reliability issues, but overall I like Peavey amps for certain things. Their Classic 50/50, and Classic 100/100 Stereo Power Amp is good too



I also happen to like the Mace head, and Deuce combo, and Classic 30


----------



## zachman

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did we find Dreyn's brother?



Dunno... Either way as I see it, the incoherent babble does seem oddly familiar


----------



## foolardi

zachman said:


> Dunno... Either way as I see it, the incoherent babble does seem oddly familiar


 
Again such Irony. " Either way as I see it " As if lumping me and whomever
into some unnecessary category of insignificants.How Roman.
This near Marshall diety worshipping authority riding and strumming
along some yellow brick path to uppityville.
This is no way to go thru life.Like you got it knocked.
As long as you and yer Marshall sidekick amp have some upper
hand.Says who.Some Tone gods.This is SO Pravda.
So Old Russia.I guess that explains why Marshall's home { Great Britain }
is deconstructing faster than a Rolling Stone concert on Geritol.
Used to be Great Britain was known for it's electronics and ability
to cater to audiophiles. 
I sense an almost purgatorio quality from these marshall gods of
tone.

Vien dietro a me, e lascia dir le genti 
" Come follow me and let the world babble "
-- Dante


----------



## Lo-Tek

foolardi said:


> Again such Irony. " Either way as I see it " As if lumping me and whomever
> into some unnecessary category of insignificants.How Roman.
> This near Marshall diety worshipping authority riding and strumming
> along some yellow brick path to uppityville.
> This is no way to go thru life.Like you got it knocked.
> As long as you and yer Marshall sidekick amp have some upper
> hand.Says who.Some Tone gods.This is SO Pravda.
> So Old Russia.I guess that explains why Marshall's home { Great Britain }
> is deconstructing faster than a Rolling Stone concert on Geritol.
> Used to be Great Britain was known for it's electronics and ability
> to cater to audiophiles.
> I sense an almost purgatorio quality from these marshall gods of
> tone.
> 
> Vien dietro a me, e lascia dir le genti
> " Come follow me and let the world babble "
> -- Dante



It should read "marshall gods of Heroic Tone"... whatever that is.


----------



## foolardi

Lo-Tek said:


> It should read "marshall gods of Heroic Tone"... whatever that is.


 
This is so fascinating to me.Having just went thru many sites on guitars
and amps I never saw the word " Tone " used so many times.
" Tone " was never that all important when I first took up electric guitar.
In fact,the word itself is replaced easily with the word " Presence " on
some equipment." Tremolo " is also compatible.
I can't say as a Hippie who attended near 100 concerts in my heyday,
that I ever left a good concert saying to everybody in earshot ...
Say did you dig all those tones.man did that band ever put out Tones.
Tone to me is just a word.Really not that big a deal.
Same as sound.No 2 sounds are really ever the same anywho.
I wonder if Caruso was hung up on " Tone " also.
I bet he wasn't. Not like that RCA dog who was pictured listening 
attentively to a Victrola.


----------



## Ghostman

foolardi said:


> " Tone " was never that all important when I first took up electric guitar.
> In fact,the word itself is replaced easily with the word " Presence " on
> some equipment." Tremolo " is also compatible.



If you don't understand the difference between "Tone" "Presence" and "Tremelo" then you were never interested in it. You didn't even understand what you were listening to.

Back to the reservation.

The bandit was a great little amp that I miss owning. Mostly for the nostalgia I have for the feeling of my very young years of getting into playing guitar. It was the first real amp I ever owned and I played the shit out of it.


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> Again such Irony. " Either way as I see it " As if lumping me and whomever
> into some unnecessary category of insignificants.



If the shoe fits... (significant or otherwise)



foolardi said:


> How Roman.
> This near Marshall diety worshipping authority riding and strumming
> along some yellow brick path to uppityville.



Clearly you have a reading comprehension problem and appear to be making phantom arguments



foolardi said:


> This is no way to go thru life.Like you got it knocked.



Gee thanks Yoda, but don't you worry about me-- I'm doing just fine, and LOVING my life. Thanks 



foolardi said:


> As long as you and yer Marshall sidekick amp have some upper
> hand.Says who.Some Tone gods.This is SO Pravda.



Um, says "the player"?

YA, that's who-- re: their preferences for themselves. Nothing political about it.



foolardi said:


> So Old Russia.I guess that explains why Marshall's home { Great Britain }
> is deconstructing faster than a Rolling Stone concert on Geritol.











foolardi said:


> Used to be Great Britain was known for it's electronics and ability
> to cater to audiophiles.
> I sense an almost purgatorio quality from these marshall gods of
> tone.
> 
> Vien dietro a me, e lascia dir le genti
> " Come follow me and let the world babble "
> -- Dante



Now I AM saying it. You're an idiot


----------



## foolardi

Ghostman said:


> If you don't understand the difference between "Tone" "Presence" and "Tremelo" then you were never interested in it. You didn't even understand what you were listening to.
> 
> Back to the reservation.
> 
> The bandit was a great little amp that I miss owning. Mostly for the nostalgia I have for the feeling of my very young years of getting into playing guitar. It was the first real amp I ever owned and I played the shit out of it.


 
Yowser ... we got us a real live one here folks. I mean,I can
tell how perniciously difficult to understand the word " tone " can
appear. Like ... N o T !. Never was or will be.Only in the minds of udder
5th grade thinkers, who tinker around with words as if sliced bread.
Just pile on loads of peanut butter and banana slices and smear a
little limburger cheese and add some salami.Voila ... A real " tone " of a 
sammich.
I get it already. One shouldn't even look { window shop } at/for a 
guiter amp w/o taking a course { Preferably at Columbia U. }
on all the pernicious aspect ratio's of " tone ".
I mean,it's gotten so daffy that now a guitar amp can easily suffice as
replacement for one's home stereo when watching TV. Like N o T.
Plus there isn't a Marshall speaker that can hold a candle to my 
Home stereo speakers { Definitive Technology BP-20's } which are
bipolar tower speakers and can ACCURATELY reproduce an 18 hz sound
note { very low frequency bass note on an organ }.Those speakers
are true audiophile quality and are flat. Flat is another way of
saying " Neutral " or w/o any added color.
All these big words like " tone " and " flat " and " neutral " and
" color " are gving me a Musical hangover.
I better go and take a refreasher course at Columbia and find out
if there's a homemade cure.
Maybe a holistic cure for Big Musical words and the chairs needed 
to play that game.
I'm thinking more in the domain of 3-legged dunce stools and a 
quality practice amp nicely tucked into a corner.For better Bass.

Dig Daddios !


" Any smoothly functioning technology will be indistinguishable from
 a rigged demo. "
 -- Issac Asimov


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmmkra_-SOw]king of the squirrels one hour - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Guitars don't have to reproduce 18hz, you can't hear 18 hz, most of us are well aware of audio terminology. As for the rest of your posts, WTF.? Complete pyshcobabble, emphasis on the pyscho...


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> Yowser ... we got us a real live one here folks. I mean,I can
> tell how perniciously difficult to understand the word " tone " can
> appear. Like ... N o T !. Never was or will be.Only in the minds of udder
> 5th grade thinkers, who tinker around with words as if sliced bread.
> Just pile on loads of peanut butter and banana slices and smear a
> little limburger cheese and add some salami.Voila ... A real " tone " of a
> sammich.



Fool, you're not too good w/ this whole analogy thing, apparently. 



foolardi said:


> I get it already.



Seriously doubt it




foolardi said:


> One shouldn't even look { window shop } at/for a
> guiter amp w/o taking a course { Preferably at Columbia U. }
> on all the pernicious aspect ratio's of " tone ".



Not at all, but 1st hand knowledge, experience, and proficiency doesn't manifest in the beginner phase of development.



foolardi said:


> I mean,it's gotten so daffy that now a guitar amp can easily suffice as
> replacement for one's home stereo when watching TV. Like N o T.



Put the Bong Down, and back away from the keyboard



foolardi said:


> Plus there isn't a Marshall speaker that can hold a candle to my
> Home stereo speakers { Definitive Technology BP-20's } which are
> bipolar tower speakers and can ACCURATELY reproduce an 18 hz sound
> note { very low frequency bass note on an organ }.



How important is it for you, to have 18Hz, a frequency below the human ears range, in a guitar speaker? You realize guitar is a mid-range instrument don't you?



foolardi said:


> Those speakers
> are true audiophile quality and are flat. Flat is another way of
> saying " Neutral " or w/o any added color.
> All these big words like " tone " and " flat " and " neutral " and
> " color " are gving me a Musical hangover.
> I better go and take a refreasher course at Columbia and find out
> if there's a homemade cure.



While you're at, it why not learn the difference between full range speakers and guitar speakers? Perhaps an audio engineering course...



foolardi said:


> Maybe a holistic cure for Big Musical words and the chairs needed to play that game.



Better chance at being able to play that game by, learning to play music on an instrument, rather than philosophizing about what it takes to discuss the game.



foolardi said:


> I'm thinking more in the domain of 3-legged dunce stools



On THIS point, we agree. Your thoughts do appear to originate from someone who is familiar w/ dunce stools



foolardi said:


> and a
> quality practice amp nicely tucked into a corner.For better Bass.



As long as you play bass, fine



foolardi said:


> Dig Daddios !
> 
> 
> " Any smoothly functioning technology will be indistinguishable from
> a rigged demo. "
> -- Issac Asimov



Those who can-- DO. Those who can't-- Don't

Dig Daddio?


----------



## zachman

Jethro Rocker said:


> Guitars don't have to reproduce 18hz, you can't hear 18 hz, most of us are well aware of audio terminology. As for the rest of your posts, WTF.? Complete pyshcobabble, emphasis on the pyscho...



This Fool Hardy dud is a tool, who plays a moron, acting like a scholar


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I know! Next show I'll run my speaker out directly to the FOH! I'm a genius!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I take back what I said.

This guy is much less informed than Dreyen.


----------



## foolardi

Good Golly Miss Molly.I guess that one shouldn't expect TOO much as far
as bass depth when at Concert.Especially when the Non-guitar Maker
Marshall is used.Not like in a cathedral when the big organ is Pipping away.
So If Marshalls aren't that well versed at getting down to 18 hz because it is
non-productive as far as the ears what other frequencies are they holding back
on. Like really highs.
I know ... I know. it's s'not like Peavey who is accused of being so poorly made
and cheap they probably have used half-resistors { 1 stripe } in some of their
cheaper solid state units.
It takes a real Man,by golly to know a Real guitar amp.
Is that about the gist of it.
BTW ... If Y'all's guitar playing is as dynamic and original and deep as yer
posting skills { constructing post content } than that would explain a lot.
When one can't DO then teach.
When one can't Do or teach then write like some hairbrained wirling dervish
looking for a place to hide. Like this pop stand.
The phrase ... " I like it like that " springs to mind.
Not like some spring reverb. Butts close.

Dig Daddios !


----------



## foolardi

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I take back what I said.
> 
> This guy is much less informed than Dreyen.


 A rather juvenile attempt at stringing 2 sentences together.
You failed to name a subject as the protagonist and also fail to
identify in any way the shortcomings { "less informed " }
This is no way to go thru life.
Which perfectly exemplifies why you post such claptrap
at this pop stand.No one could possibly be the wiser.
Like the Movie version of - The Marshall From Another Planet -.
A Mix between - The Brother From Another Planet - and
- The Thing From Another World -
It mite help to use a mixing board ... however.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Wow man, not really worth responding to anymore after that, save for the fact that GUITARS do not produce tones in the subsonic range so why would Marshall or any amp manufacturer cater to that? In spite of your 'superior' sentence structure, what part of that do you NOT grasp and what does it have to do with the OP? Serious troll.....


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Incidentally, I have no problem where my guitar playing is at right now. I also have a reasonable knowledge of audio terminology and theory so once again, you are clueless. Also, wtf is a 'pipping' organ? I'm betting your playing matches your spelling...bye now.


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> A rather juvenile attempt at stringing 2 sentences together.You failed to name a subject as the protagonist and also fail to
> identify in any way the shortcomings { "less informed " }



Your 1st hand experience with fostering juvenile behavior, as on display here, is noted



foolardi said:


> This is no way to go thru life.



And... Yet, here you are choosing that very path. Hypocrite Fool




foolardi said:


> Which perfectly exemplifies why you post such claptrap at this pop stand.



A rather juvenile attempt at stringing a sentence together.

You failed to name a subject as the protagonist and also fail to
identify in any way the shortcomings { "less informed " }, of his alleged claptrap arguments-- making you a useless twit.




foolardi said:


> No one could possibly be the wiser.
> Like the Movie version of - The Marshall From Another Planet -.
> A Mix between - The Brother From Another Planet - and
> - The Thing From Another World -
> It mite help to use a mixing board ... however.



It "may", NOT "mite" help, if you have a doctor regulate your meds. Get your money back from the university, idiot.


----------



## foolardi

Jethro Rocker said:


> Incidentally, I have no problem where my guitar playing is at right now. I also have a reasonable knowledge of audio terminology and theory so once again, you are clueless. Also, wtf is a 'pipping' organ? I'm betting your playing matches your spelling...bye now.


 
Cathedral Organs { Many a Catholic Church right here in the states
have them with huge stacks or Pipes } sitting usually up in the lofty
area of a church.
My First real guitar was a Sears Silvertone.It's been said that Jimi Hendrix
and Chet Atkins and Bob Dylans first chords were on a Silvertone.
But I doubt the Marshall snobs here are gonna tell ya dat.
The point I was trying to make is simple.To some,Marshall is
the end all toward guitar nirvana.I think that is so juvenile and even
retarded.There is no shortage in the market for that kind of sheer
uppityness.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Didn't say that, don't think that, I believe you meant 'piping' not pipping speaking of sentence structure. I know what a pipe organ is. If you think it's so retarded, why are you on this forum? Oh right just to stir up troll shit.


----------



## foolardi

zachman said:


> Your 1st hand experience with fostering juvenile behavior, as on display here, is noted
> 
> 
> 
> And... Yet, here you are choosing that very path. Hypocrite Fool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rather juvenile attempt at stringing a sentence together.
> 
> You failed to name a subject as the protagonist and also fail to
> identify in any way the shortcomings { "less informed " }, of his alleged claptrap arguments-- making you a useless twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It "may", NOT "mite" help, if you have a doctor regulate your meds. Get your money back from the university, idiot.


 
" Go away ... ya bother me Kid " ?


----------



## foolardi

Jethro Rocker said:


> Didn't say that, don't think that, I believe you meant 'piping' not pipping speaking of sentence structure. I know what a pipe organ is. If you think it's so retarded, why are you on this forum? Oh right just to stir up troll shit.


 
Because this Forum exists to not just preoccupy others with
Sound but also Tone gods like Marshall,who somehow acquired some
degree of Poetic license over what is and is not proper " tone " !
Granted if what I assume is true then ALL forms of sounds and
frequency modulation is fair game.Whether it be Amplitude Modulation
or Guitar modulation.We're basically talking about the ability to
interpret/transfer a signal from a source via electrics.
Whether it be an ultra simple source like a early model Muntz 1950
Tv or a super stupid Pioneeer Quadrophonic Amp that was complicated
yet el cheapo in terms of sheer engineering.


----------



## foolardi

It's really not my fault youz guys never got the memo.
That Marshall isn't really All That.Like Andy Warhol.
More a passing fancy w/legs.I mean,stop and think for a doggone
second.Marshall was the inspiration more of Pete Townshend ,et.al.
who seemed at odds with the current amplification at the time { early 60's }
Townshend was frustrated that the current amplification { Fender's }
were not nearly powerful enough to combat the mad hatter drumming of one
Keith Moon.Therein started the Craze for Higher amplification { from 50 -100 watt.}
Also bigger speakers cabinets { 8 x 12 } but they were too big and " roadies "
would complain.So a compromise was made.Cut in half.Then stack.
Whatever. 
I find it Ironic how guitar speakers have been stuck in some sort or
melancholy time warp.In fact,the circuit boards for marshall amps haven't
improved since the bellwether year 1965 when hand wiring and craftsmanship
was at it's zenith.
yes,Zenith was about THE best TV sold in the states in the 60's.
Where is Zenith now.Most every family back in the 50's and 60's owned
or knew a neighbor with a Zenith TV.
I'm not here to burst any young whippersnapper's bubble.
But for cryin' out loud.
Bee 4 real.


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> Whether it be Amplitude Modulation
> or Guitar modulation.We're basically talking about the ability to
> interpret/transfer a signal from a source via electrics.



What is this WE you're talking about? And NOPE-- Wrong again!!! That's not the focus nor the established confined limits of what "WE" are talking about, Fool. 




foolardi said:


> Whether it be an ultra simple source like a early model Muntz 1950
> Tv or a super stupid Pioneeer Quadrophonic Amp that was complicated
> yet el cheapo in terms of sheer engineering.



A record player, or a tape player or CD or DVD player, TV-- yes, that's all they do is send a prearranged recording, or audio/visual feed and transmit it. NOT the same thing as the way a guitarist uses gear to create something from nothing.

Now, Go gargle a bag of dicks, Fool


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> Blah blah blah



Sounds like Zenith should have taken some hints from Marshall, Vox and Fender, as Marshall, Vox and Fender are still around and doing well, and according to you-- likely experiencing the longest positive moving and growing trend ever. I know I know... That makes sense, so you want no part of it.

Now, go practice


----------



## foolardi

Really simple.TV's are no longer made in the good old U.S. of A.
Curtis Mathes was the last holdout.I think it's just a question of being
cost effective.Since Marshall does not manufacture electronic parts
like transistors,diodes,resistors and capacitors and Japan has a virtual
lock on that industry { Where's Texas Instruments } it is a matter of
cost.To build a TV w/labor and parts shipped in from Japan was telltale.
Which begs the question.Why hasn't Japan not gone into the Guitar amp/speaker
industry itself.
Zenith was the eventual victim of the traditional Hostile Takeover.
Once the jewel of TV's and Radio's with hand-wired chassis,instead of
printed circuits boards which became too popular and cost effective.I believe the
mid 60's saw the end of even fender using hand-wired units.
Again ... why hasn't Japan put out a guitar amp.Or where did Yamaha go.
The Ventures { Mosrite guitars } used Teisco amps a few times.
My first electric guitar { Sears Silvertone } was a 4 pickup Teisco model,I believe.


----------



## foolardi

I don't know for sure that Fender doesn't still manufacture hand-wired
units like the Eric Clapton amp { '57 bandmaster series } which I believe
went to Europe.It was a beautiful amp.I had a Peavey Classic 20
amp that was near identical.
I traded that Peavey 20 for a Bandit 112.
The Classic 20 was a tube amp.


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> Really simple.TV's are no longer made in the good old U.S. of A.
> Curtis Mathes was the last holdout.I think it's just a question of being
> cost effective.Since Marshall does not manufacture electronic parts
> like transistors,diodes,resistors and capacitors and Japan has a virtual
> lock on that industry { Where's Texas Instruments } it is a matter of
> cost.To build a TV w/labor and parts shipped in from Japan was telltale.
> Which begs the question.Why hasn't Japan not gone into the Guitar amp/speaker
> industry itself.
> Zenith was the eventual victim of the traditional Hostile Takeover.
> Once the jewel of TV's and Radio's with hand-wired chassis,instead of
> printed circuits boards which became too popular and cost effective.I believe the
> mid 60's saw the end of even fender using hand-wired units.
> Again ... why hasn't Japan put out a guitar amp.Or where did Yamaha go.
> The Ventures { Mosrite guitars } used Teisco amps a few times.
> My first electric guitar { Sears Silvertone } was a 4 pickup Teisco model,I believe.



ALL of the above, fall into the nobody gives a rip category. 

Thanks for playing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is going from entertaining to slightly depressing.


----------



## zachman

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is going from entertaining to slightly depressing.



Nah, look at the bright side, we're not stuck w/ a Bandit as our only amp option. 

Thank God


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

But how else will I hear the 18hz frequency!?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Call the village - their idiot has escaped...


----------



## zachman

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But how else will I hear the 18hz frequency!?



You have to bump it up out of the elephants and whales frequencies into the human realm. Either way, a Peavey Bandit won't get you there


----------



## foolardi

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> But how else will I hear the 18hz frequency!?


 
Try getting an audiophile quality speaker and good amp.
No need for some Mark Levinson pre amp.Sony made good
receivers.
But there are sounds out there other than the racket most
guitar freaks seem intent on blasting away with.
I like Music.Most music.In the winter I like stuff like Enrico Caruso
which are somewhat scratchy renditions off of Victrola pressings.
I can appreciate music other than what Marshall amps are devised
to rendition.
Yuz guys are like one beer only type drinkers.Really boring and 
tiresome.
With Y'all it's just one type beer and lots of Pizza.
I wonder what that RCA Victrola dog would think.
Probably run for hills at the first sign of a Marshall tone god.


----------



## foolardi

zachman said:


> You have to bump it up out of the elephants and whales frequencies into the human realm.


 
Basically one sentence replies from One Type Beer nuts.
I bet right about now Marshall corporate guys feel quite embarrassed
to be associated with a site like this and the patrons who represent
their product.
Kinda like what Buckhorn beer corporate types feel like off hours.


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> Basically one sentence replies from One Type Beer nuts.
> I bet right about now Marshall corporate guys feel quite embarrassed
> to be associated with a site like this and the patrons who represent
> their product.
> Kinda like what Buckhorn beer corporate types feel like off hours.







I use a bunch of stuff, selected on a case by case basis. The gear I select depends on several factors: Gig logistics: Stage space, variety, and types of sounds needed for a given job, cartage fees, available backline selection, etc...

I Love certain Marshalls and various guitars for certain things, while preferring other amps and/or guitar combinations for others. 














































Well you get the idea... 

SO- OOPS, WRONG again

But thank you for illustrating, Yet Again, just how far off base your presumptions are


----------



## foolardi

zachman said:


> I use a bunch of stuff, selected on a case by case basis. The gear I select depends on several factors: Gig logistics: Stage space, variety, and types of sounds needed for a given job, cartage fees, available backline selection, etc...
> 
> I Love certain Marshalls and various guitars for certain things, while preferring other amps and/or guitar combinations for others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you get the idea...
> 
> SO- OOPS, WRONG again
> 
> But thank you for illustrating, Yet Again, just how far off base your presumptions are


 
All that gear just to play some stupid guitar.No wonder Rock stars
have difficulty later in life.It's like having 25 german beer steins handy
to drink a single bottle of ale.Things used to be much easier in the
olden days.How come on Ed Sullivan Rockers dint have so much gear
gunking up the stage.I mean,it ain't like rockers use 5 different kinds of forks to eat their Pizzas.
Why is it they need 5-25 different type gear in order to play some
stinkin' song.No wonder Pete Townscend went to Marshall to complain
about Keith Moon's,hog'n the show.
No wonder Pete felt like bustin' up equipment.
Too much of a good thing ... Eh ... Dr. Seuss ?


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> All that gear just to play some stupid guitar.



Critical thinking skills and analytical skills seem to evade you.

No, Wrong again-- All that gear to get the results "I WANT". Think of it in terms of a Cost Benefit analysis. All that gear was paid for w/ gigging money, is free and clear, and provided the opportunity to increase my productivity and income, and has allowed me for the better part of 25 years, a means to make a pretty good living, doing what I love to do. 



foolardi said:


> Blathering of a Fool... Blah Blah Blah



Welcome to Earth, 2014! No one here is responsible for solving your lack of understanding, nor are we requesting your seal of approval.

You're supposedly a grown man, so act like it.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Originally Posted by *foolardi* 

 
_All that gear just to play some stupid guitar.

Well I think we can all see why you are at this forum and it isn't at all Marshall amp or guitar related. You are FOOL ardi alright, no more responses from me you are simply cluttering up MAF with useless Marshall bashing tripe. 
_


----------



## zachman

Jethro Rocker said:


> Originally Posted by *foolardi*
> 
> 
> _All that gear just to play some stupid guitar.
> 
> Well I think we can all see why you are at this forum and it isn't at all Marshall amp or guitar related. You are FOOL ardi alright, no more responses from me you are simply cluttering up MAF with useless Marshall bashing tripe.
> _


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I hope the mods are paying attention, with remarks like that this is not just a differing of opinion; rather, it is a complete disregard for the very nature of this forum, really. Grunch, tone, whoever, it must be an old troll different MO....BTW fool, I bet you don't even play guitar. You should really piss off to a doll house forum or such.


----------



## Dmann

LOL.... For some players, well actually many players, a big part of the whole music thing is the collecting and using of gear. It's a lifetime quest, and it never really ends. I've been down the road myself, as well as pretty much every other musician I know.

I think this Foolardi is just another one of the ba-zillion of this generations entitled socialites looking for attention......."Let's go to a product forum and bash the product! that will get me attentions!"


----------



## foolardi

" The human ear hears things logarithmatically. " Which means a One Watt
Stereo Amp can sound impressive with a really efficient speaker like an old
Klipsch exponential horn. 
So TWICE the power only makes the sound slightly louder.
Therefore for most people for it to sound significantly louder,it takes about
10 times the power.1 Watt now takes 10 watts.10 Watts then takes 100 watts.
Which may explain why Rockers need so many amps and speakers.
But it's overkill.
Also how loud a One Watt amp can sound and how quiet a 100 watt amp.
Depending on voltage and ohms and the values of the internal electronic
parts.That is why most technicians and repairmen do not cotton what a lot
of Amp hackers do.That is to hack into their amps and Modify.
Changing the original values of the internals.
That is the one plus with tube amps.A lot less internals to mess with as far
as resoldering resistors and capicators.Which also explains why new TV's
don't last very long as say mush older ones from the 60's and 70's.
Plus it isn't worth fooling with a new TV to fix if broken.It costs more to
go in and replace a printed circuit board than to just go out and buy a new TV.
Whatever floats yer donuts.
Which means a good vintage amp may be worth the search.
In the 60's Fender's had the name of whoever it was that wired the unit
scribbled inside on some masking tape or Initialized.
That was Then ... This is Now.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Puppeh!!


----------



## foolardi

Lo-Tek said:


> Puppeh!!


 
Yowser ... Bowser


----------



## zachman

foolardi said:


> My best friend in high school and college was an Electrical Engineer.
> That's what they''re called.NOT Electronic Engineer.



OOPS, Wrong again. You're really amazing at making yourself look totally ignorant.

Electrical Engineers typically work with higher voltages like Home wiring, and generators, AC etc... AND their color codes aren't the same as an Electronic Engineer. 

Electronic Engineers deal with things smaller voltages like integrated circuits



foolardi said:


> One graduates with a degee in Electrical Engineering.
> They study at a Universities Electrical Engineering dept. or school.
> Maybe yer confusing Rets Electronics Institute.Which does not
> graduate Electrical Engineers but rather Guys who end up at cable
> companies hooking up cable TV to outside lines or poles.
> They start out with a basic education of what Ohms law is and then
> go up a few notches.
> Nice of you to explain yer degree.



No confusion here.  

Bachelors of Science from ITT, in "Electronic" Engineering. Is that enough of an explanation for you? If not, read up:

Electronics Engineering : Computer Engineering and Computer Engineering Degrees


----------



## crossroadsnyc

*thread closed - off topic*


----------

